#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-16
<cjwatson> evand: I've been plugging on with partman-auto-loop today, and made decent progress I think, though still nothing I can show off. I had to sidetrack for a while into fixing a complicated corner case in partman-auto's recipe expansion code.
<evand> ok
<evand> I've been trying to figure out this partman hanging bug
<cjwatson> evand: in other news, mdz has been after me for a while to switch d-i to dhcp3, so I'm just doing that now, now that Debian has made that switch
<cjwatson> oh, any joy?
<evand> none
<evand> there doesn't appear to be anything crazy in env
<evand> and strace'ing parted_server and partman shows it stopping on partman/choose_partition, but I can't figure out why yet
<evand> keeping in mind that this could be a slightly different bug than what others have been encountering
<evand> as I can get to the advanced page, but as soon as I check the format box everything goes into a wait state
<cjwatson> I've lost track, but is this reproducible with --debug atm?
<evand> cjwatson: it appears to be.  At least here it does.
<cjwatson> what question is it asking at that point?
<cjwatson> oh, partman/choose_partition you said
<evand> hrmm, gksu ubiquity != ubiquity.
<evand> and gksu ubiquity --debug doesn't write to ubiquity/debug.
<cjwatson> ubiquity should be approximately equivalent to gksudo --desktop /usr/share/applications/ubiquity-gtkui.desktop -- ubiquity
<cjwatson> with gksu ubiquity --debug, the --debug probably gets eaten by gksu. That's what the -- is for above.
<evand> ah, right.  Whoops
<evand> ok, that changes things.  It still hangs, but on next press, not the format checkbox.  And it is not triggered with --debug.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-17
<cjwatson> evand: re earlier: unfortunately partman/choose_partition is about the most complex piece of handling of any debconf question in ubiquity, hence why all the debug is in there to help try to track stuff down. :)
<cjwatson> evand: most of that debugging should be enabled by default and should show up on ubiquity's stderr, though. (If you run it from the menu item, that will probably land in ~/.xsession-errors.)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<tat_> hello, is there a way to install in tet mode from the xubuntu lie cd ?
<tat_> hello, is there a way to install in text mode from the xubuntu lie cd ?
<cjwatson> tat_: I'm afraid not. Use the alternate install CD if you want that
<tat_> thanks
<tat_> but is it not possibill to install packages on a booted liveCD ? so i could install the text based installer package ?
<evand> You can install whatever packages you want on the LiveCD (assuming you have the free memory), however the text based installer's package is a build system for the text based installer
<evand> not the installer itself
<cjwatson> tat_: indeed, the text-based installer isn't a sufficiently normal package for you to be able to do that; it expects to have total control of the system itself
<cjwatson> it's more of a miniature operating system than a package
<tat_> hos is that text based installer called ( appart from d-i ) ?
<cjwatson> d-i or debian-installer
<tat_> what is with debootstrap ?
<tat_> i could use debootstrap and chroot into the system instal grub and configure the basics , i guess that will work :
<cjwatson> tat_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<cjwatson> tat_: I'm not clear why you don't just grab the alternate CD though
<cjwatson> it'd probably be a lot easier ...
<cjwatson> that documentation may not be entirely up to date and is probably not exactly equivalent
<tat_> i allready am downloading the alternate, i just where looking what will be faster, but since i can`t use the repository on the liveCD with debootstrap the alternate disk install will be faster :)
<cjwatson> right
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2157 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): * Temporary workaround for 122645.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2158 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  69ubuntu3, partman-base 107ubuntu2, partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  54ubuntu2, partman-target 50ubuntu2.
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/
<cjwatson> evand: I think I'd be happy with that workaround on a permanent basis, although it would of course be nice to know why it's failing without it
<evand> indeed, I shall keep looking
<cjwatson> always good to get other work done though. :-)
<cjwatson> evand: looks good, will upload shortly
<evand> yeah, tell me about it.  Thanks for the upload.
<cjwatson> evand: uploading; go ahead and debcommit --release
<evand> yeah, just noticed I forgot to do that
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2159 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.6
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2160 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bumped to 1.5.7.
<superm1_> evand, would you be able to merge my changes into the main branch again.  I've got lirc and mythweb stuff for mythbuntu_ui a lot further.  also i cleaned up the summary template as requested by cjwatson some time back
<evand> sure
<superm1_> thx.  i'll be back in a bit
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2161 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Don't dump debug information to the console when using --automatic.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Get the user password straight from debconf in noninteractive mode.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<AnRkey> hi all
<AnRkey> who does the network-installer?
<cjwatson> what's the problem?
<cjwatson> (ask the question rather than asking for a victim ...)
<brendan__> Hello, is it possible to have the ubiquity not prompt for a default user and hostname, and preseed the defaults?
<evand> brendan__: it's a targeted feature for Gutsy
<brendan__> ahh
<brendan__> is there a simple way to skip that page in the wizard by editing the source?
<brendan__> i've looked around but its a little confusing
<brendan__> so basicly just not create a user and set the hostname
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-19
<cjwatson_> brendan__: that's what evand's working on for gutsy. It's not possible in feisty.
<cjwatson_> (sorry if Evan already answered you and I missed due to local network trouble)
<cjwatson> brendan__: (well, obviously anything's possible by editing the source, but it would take a fair bit of work.)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2162 ubiquity/debian/changelog: should be UNRELEASED
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2163 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): * Fix crash related to partitions without a method set (LP: #110269).
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2164 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): revert r2163, wrong approach
<cjwatson> evand: ahh! look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/123364/comments/5
<cjwatson> evand: evidently something was closing ubiquity's stderr
* evand 's eyes widen
<evand> gksudo?
<cjwatson> the only changes in gksu from feisty to gutsy were translations
<evand> ah, then no
* cjwatson checks libgksu
<cjwatson> +  - now uses a less dumb way of relaying child's stdout/stderr,
<cjwatson> +    thus not requiring so many wakeups (Closes: #425679)
* cjwatson wonders ...
* evand resumes the failing VM
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if it's something like gksu crashing or otherwise closing stderr if the child doesn't emit anything to stderr within a certain amount of time
<cjwatson> that might explain why it takes a while to crash
<cjwatson> evand: if you can reproduce it, my recommendation is to find the gksudo process after launching ubiquity, and run 'strace -f -o gksudo.trace -s 1024 -p <pid>' on it
<cjwatson> evand: and then stick gksudo.trace somewhere
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> evand: also dpkg -l libgksu2-0 in the failing VM
<cjwatson> 2.0.5-1ubuntu2 seems to have been an attempt to fix this, maybe
<evand> 2.0.5-1ubuntu2 is installed and it still occurs.
<cjwatson> try reverting to 2.0.5-1ubuntu1?
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8081627/libgksu2-0_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Elwell> hey folks, is it possible to somehow call "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" at install time (pxe/preseed)?
<Elwell> d-i preseed/late_command string ?
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string chroot /target nvidia-glx-config enable
<cjwatson> assuming it doesn't need X to be running
<cjwatson> you don't need sudo, you're root at that point
<Elwell> nah - it's console cmd ta
* Elwell wonders if he can be bothered to reboot / reinstall to test seeing as the LVM takes 3 mins/par
<Elwell> to timeout :-(
<cjwatson> evand: first reported on the 27th some days after 2.0.5-1ubuntu2 was uploaded, so it's possible
<evand> wow, it does not like that version one bit
<cjwatson> ?
<evand> oh whoops, it seems like I need to revert some dependencies as well
<cjwatson> I'm trying to figure out what mvo's patch was designed to achieve. I think I've found one bug in it that might be relevant but I always need more coffee to deal with code involving waitpid.
<evand> heh
<superm1> evand, i wanted to give you a friendly reminder re merge my branch from a few days ago
<evand> oh wow, sorry about that
<evand> that completely slipped my mind
<evand> I'll take care of that as soon as I'm done battling gksu
* superm1 throws an extra sword in the ring on evand's side to give evand the advantage :)
<evand> heh
<evand> So reverting to that version of libgksu causes gksudo to die in the background which in turn causes ubiquity to bail out after the first page.  If I run it with strace it complains about needing to be suid root, but /usr/bin/sudo is already suid root.
<evand> fwiw, http://evalicious.com/ubiquity.trace
<evand> I should've read the changelog
<evand> woo!
<evand> so it's an issue between libgksu2 2.0.3-3ubuntu5 and libgksu2 2.0.5-1ubuntu2
<evand> but it's definitely in libgksu2 (at least for the bug I'm seeing)
<evand> I'll continue to poke around and see if I can come up with a patch
<superm1> evand, what is the issue with gksudo?
<evand> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/122645
<cjwatson_> evand: yeah, stracing a set-id program causes it to become non-set-id
<cjwatson_> evand: you need to trace as root, but then that might cause gksudo to behave differently, so it gets tricky
<cjwatson> you can work around that by temporarily creating a setuid-root copy of strace
<evand> ahhhh
<cjwatson> the kernel functionality used to implement strace ("ptrace") is able to modify the program as well as inspecting it, so the ability to ptrace set-id programs as non-root would be an obvious security hole
<evand> ah
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-20
<BORG> hello
<BORG> is there anyone running the 64bit verison of ubuntu
<gellevi> j svn
<gellevi> sorry, missed the / : P
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2165 ubiquity/ (8 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Fix mythbuntu lircd.conf generation.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Update lircd gui to fit better.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Clean up mythbuntu summary text. Remove all passwords that are
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  shown.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Activate mythweb security.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Add lirc to mythbuntu depends.
<superm1> thx for the merge evand.  You going to be at ULive this weekend?
<evand> nah.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take conference leave yet, and I'll be in DC all weekend anyway.
<evand> oh, and no problem
<superm1> ah okay.  Just looking for people to annotate to my list of "Grab a beer with :)"
<evand> heh, will you be at UDS in Boston?
<superm1> well that depends on if I can convince canonical to help me part of the way there :)
<superm1> i justified ULive because Orielly guys paid my admission in the conference.  I paid for hotel and airfare
<evand> where are you located again?
<superm1> well atm, Minnesota
<superm1> I'll be in IA this next term
<superm1> I'm doing an internship with IBM this summer, and i'll be wrapping up my final semester this fall
<evand> nice
<superm1> so if you could point me to the right people within canonical to speak to regarding getting me to UDS, i'll be glad to make a stab at coming
<evand> indeed, I think it works different now (prior to UDS Sevilla there was an application process), but I'll put in a good word
<superm1> awesome, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-21
<btm> Does the kernel tell udev what dev name to use or is it decided elsewhere? I have a 3ware 9650se with all the disks coming up as /dev/eth2 (they all show up fine in /dev/disk, dmesg) on a feisty netboot.
<btm> I'm opening a bug on this with now assigned package as I can't determine whats causing it: lp #127404
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-14
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2702 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): The partition resize widget expects floats, not ints.
<evand> cjwatson: ^ integer division ftl.
<cjwatson> evand: heh, gotcha
<cjwatson> nice catch, though I think I'd have done it by adding a float() in the resize widget so its expectations are more reasonable :)
<evand> cjwatson: ok, done
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2703 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (components/partman.py frontend/gtk_ui.py): Better version of the previous change.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-15
<KernelKlick> ﻿﻿I would like to install ubuntu on an older machine...the problem is that the installation CD doesnt work on the machine because it does not have a coproc.  Can I make a kernel that will work with math emulation and then install ubuntu?
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/bzr/ubiquity.localechooser/ - for whenever you have a free moment to review this week.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r946 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.26-4 kernels.
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r107 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-1> pkgsel: If we fail to install complete language support, install the
<CIA-1> pkgsel: language-selector update-notifier hook so that the user is prompted to
<CIA-1> pkgsel: install more complete language support after installation (LP: #9392).
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r108 ubuntu/debian/postinst: check dpkg-query exit status too
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r947 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu7
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2704 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: If we fail to install complete language support, install the
<CIA-1> ubiquity: language-selector update-notifier hook so that the user is prompted to
<CIA-1> ubiquity: install more complete language support after installation (LP: #9392).
<StonedToo> Hey, anyone here?
<StonedToo> I have set up an Server enviroment with ubuntu alternate CD and made an Backup of the System with remastersys (an thirdparty software) unluckly this BackupCD is now a LiveCD ... the LiveCD installer does not support software raid (md devices) is there a chance i can tell the installer to use an md device?
<cjwatson> not in the live CD installer, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> it's planned for some point in the future but a fair bit of infrastructural work needs to be done first
<StonedToo> ok thanks for the info ... im going to write an own shell skript to do the partitioning, formating and copying the system and install the bootloader ... lots of work to do ;)
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r478 oem-config/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): bump to 1.41
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r479 oem-config/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Recommend hwtest (not hwdb-client), and recommend hwtest-gtk from
<CIA-1> oem-config: oem-config-gtk.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r480 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.41
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r481 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.42
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r482 oem-config/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Remove old local copies of intltool-* scripts; build-depend on intltool
<CIA-1> oem-config: (>= 0.40.0).
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r483 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu2
<CIA-1> grub-installer: cjwatson * r736 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-1> grub-installer: Add another guard against calling 'udevadm info' with an empty device
<CIA-1> grub-installer: name (LP: #30772).
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r242 ubuntu/ (cdrom-checker-menu debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: When using our custom menu implementation, tell debconf about any
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: preseeded language (LP: #31753).
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r243 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r244 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog main.c): Allow cancelling the check part-way through (LP: #34972).
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r245 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.14ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-16
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2705 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Adjust Brazilian and Japanese keyboard models when applying the keyboard
<CIA-1> ubiquity: layout on the fly (LP: #217140).
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r484 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Adjust Brazilian and Japanese keyboard models when applying the keyboard
<CIA-1> oem-config: layout on the fly (LP: #217140).
<S[h]O[r]T> hey guys, back again :()
<S[h]O[r]T> d-i netcfg/dhcp_timeout string 60
<S[h]O[r]T> does it matter where in my config I set that
<S[h]O[r]T> right now its the first thing after d-i debconf/priority string critical
<S[h]O[r]T> in my preseed
<cjwatson> no, order doesn't matter
<cjwatson> however, if you're netbooting, then you need to specify that as netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60 on the kernel command line, because the netboot installer processes preseeding after configuring the network
<cjwatson> I believe the installation guide has some language about this ...
<S[h]O[r]T> its at 200, it keeps seeming to vary which is weird. The network isnt really slow or anything. Im testing a 32bit and 64bit preseed on some athlons, core2duos and now some intel quads to make sure everything goes ok. The few quad machines didnt seem to like the 60 and wanted an upper limit
<S[h]O[r]T> not that i care, it could be a billion as long as it works. just was weird
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2706 ubiquity/ (7 files in 4 dirs): Properly support the new d-i localechooser.
<hornyforholbach> hi
<hornyforholbach> i'm horny for holbach
<hornyforholbach> nice to meet you
<cjwatson> you're also off-topic in this channel
<hornyforholbach> how do I be on topic
<hornyforholbach> i know
<hornyforholbach> i suggest something
<hornyforholbach> please enable easier use of installer for windows users
<hornyforholbach> make simple clear buttons for windows users
<hornyforholbach> with the option of a presentable, "Are you a regular Windows user?"
<cjwatson> you are welcome to send patches for specific issues
<hornyforholbach> to differentiate between setup methods
<cjwatson> vague "please make it better" is not so helpful ;-)
<hornyforholbach> a Yes would guide the Windows user down a different, easier install route
<cjwatson> please see wubi
<hornyforholbach> this is not vague
<hornyforholbach> I cannot patch
<cjwatson> this is a development channel
<hornyforholbach> you don't take feedback?
<hornyforholbach> no one's talking anyway
<cjwatson> we welcome feedback by way of Launchpad
<hornyforholbach> Oh
<cjwatson> various people like to read scrollback in this channel, and silence is not an excuse to create noise
<hornyforholbach> but Launchpad is an easy place for ideas to be buried
<hornyforholbach> I've seen it a lot
<cjwatson> or brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> that's a good place for miscellaneous idea
<cjwatson> s
<hornyforholbach> my suggestions are noise?
<hornyforholbach> how rude
<cjwatson> 10:18 <hornyforholbach> no one's talking anyway
<cjwatson> haha
<evand> ...wow
<S[h]O[r]T> make ubuntu like windows, thnx.
<cjwatson> the name, and the tor cloak, are characteristic of a troll
<cjwatson> I don't generally feel guilty about blowing off trolls
<S[h]O[r]T> are there any other networks like FreeNode where some other communities have there channels?
<evand> S[h]O[r]T: Debian and some other projects are on OFTC.
<S[h]O[r]T> thanks
<cjwatson> there's also a special GNOME network
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2707 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu3, choose-mirror 2.24ubuntu2, clock-setup 0.95ubuntu1,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: console-setup 1.25ubuntu2, debian-installer-utils 1.59ubuntu1, grub-
<CIA-1> ubiquity: installer 1.32ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.63ubuntu1, localechooser
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 2.03ubuntu1, migration-assistant 0.6.2, partman-partitioning
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 59ubuntu3, silo-installer 1.14ubuntu1, tzsetup 1:0.21, user-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2708 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.2
<TheMuso> Hrm looks like the trunk branch of casper on LP is broken... Tried pulling, and when there were no revisions to pull, made a local change, and pushed, and was told branches have diverged.
<TheMuso> Tried pulling a fresh branch, and 0 revisions? yet LP says it was modified 3 days ago...
<cjwatson> yeah, that's known
<cjwatson> lifeless and I tried to fix the breakage and only succeeded in making it worse
<cjwatson> poke lifeless about it, I think he's in Danakil
<TheMuso> cjwatson: No real hurry, but thanks for the heads up. I'll keep my changes locally till things are fixed.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2709 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.3
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2710 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Ignore "apt API not stable yet" message.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-17
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2711 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog doc/ubiquity.8): Document --old-tzmap, --only, and the use of kdesudo in ubiquity(8).
<stgraber> Does anyone know what I have to preseed to remove the deb-src entries from sources.list ?
<evand> stgraber: looking at generators/50mirror.ubuntu in apt-setup, it doesn't appear to be possible.  You could always sed them out in late_command.
<stgraber> ok, will do that then
<cmdln> can anyone point me to an example d-i that will exclude a package when using preseed?
<cmdln> I seem to get a hang at starting kernel log daemon after including ldap-auth-client and ldap configurations in the preseed
<cmdln> Does anyone use ldap & do automated installes with preseed?
<cmdln> I may have found a bug
<cmdln> oh thats annoying
<cmdln> why oh why are the ldap packages not taking the predefined answers?
<cmdln> it no longer prompts me but the config files sure dont reflect my answers
<mario_limonciell> evand, should ubiquity be somewhat usable in the current dailies?
<mario_limonciell> or still waiting on things to settle out
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-18
<WilDec> Hi. New to Ubuntu.  Trying to install 8.04.1 on RAID partitions.  Failing. due to mangled superblocks.  Found two directly-relevant installer bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/~justin-traer).
<WilDec> They're long-lived (~3 years), still present in Hardy, and not-resolved (one's 'Triaged').  I'm completely unfamiliar with Bug Process 'here' ...
<WilDec> What's the right next step for getting them looked at?
<evand> superm1: I haven't tested the new daily images, but I do believe we fixed all the bugs and pushed all the changes to the archive.
<cjwatson> evand: apart from the localechooser bug I mentioned :)
<evand> right! heh, so superm1 ignore what I said above
<evand> ugh, if I select French and Paris I get a default of a USA keyboard.  Looking into it.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2712 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Remove /var/lib/localechooser/preseeded rather than setting
<CIA-1> ubiquity: localechooser/alreadyrun to false.
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r110 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-1> pkgsel: Don't divert scrollkeeper-* any more; we use rarian-compat now and
<CIA-1> pkgsel: Sebastien says it's fast enough.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2713 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Remove po/.intltool-merge-cache and po/stamp-po on clean.
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r111 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu3
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2714 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.3
<superm1> evand, well its a moot point - i can't boot the dailies with our factory stuff due to a bug i just filed yesterday against busybox
<superm1> so could you see if it is possible to poke this bug? bug 249614.  it seems cjwatson was usually doing the uploads for busybox though
<evand> cjwatson: ^ any objections to the patch in bug 249614 getting applied?
<cjwatson> superm1: ok, I'll have a look
<cjwatson> I rather expected some things to break due to that casper change
<evand> ah, nevermind then
<cjwatson> does it really need all those find options?
<cjwatson> I mean, what's the find command being used?
<superm1> i dont believe it needs all of them
<superm1> but i wasnt sure which to turn on/off
<superm1> since the amount of space was likely close to negligible
<cjwatson> they pretty much correspond to find primitives
<cjwatson> anyway, I don't really mind, the patch looks fine
<cjwatson> evand: go ahead
<superm1> okay thx
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2715 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/clock_setup.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Preseed netcfg/dhcp_ntp_servers to the empty string so that clock-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: stops breaking.
<evand> superm1: uploaded, thanks.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: jriddell * r2716 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Update install.py for KDE 4's KDM, Remove kpersoniser disabling from install.py, kpersonaliser is dead
<CIA-1> oem-config: jriddell * r485 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Update KDM config file for KDE 4 and remove kpersonaliser references
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2717 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge kernel-cd-root branch
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2718 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.4
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2719 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.4
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-19
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes>  the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<ganes> cjwatson,  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes> cjwatson,  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes> cjwatson,  the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<ganes> cjwatson, as well as the modules from gutsy repo
<ganes> what is file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed why we need this
<cjwatson> ganes: I have no idea why your customised live CD is not booting, and I cannot help without actually seeing a copy of it. (Even then I will only help if you e.g. stop spamming this channel with multiple requests for the same thing.)
<cjwatson> ganes: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed points the installer at a preseed file to set various defaults. See the installation guide.
<cjwatson> (and I won't help right now anyway because I'm in a hotel room and will be leaving soon)
<tormod> seems like the casper bzr repo is broken, "bzr branch lp:casper" -> "Branched 0 revision(s)."
<tgm4883_laptop> I am trying to replace /lib/partman/recipes/30atomic and am looking for the correct way in doing so.  I've grabed the ubiquity source and setup a divert in ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.preinst but i'm having trouble renaming the file in ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.install  Currently i''ve placed the new partition recipe named mythbuntu.recipe inside the debian folder with the intention of having it renamed during ins
<tgm4883_laptop> tallation but I can't figure out how to do that
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there a way to rename this during install?  alternatively I could place the recipe in another folder (that would indicate it was mythbuntu related) and name it 30atomic that way it wouldn't need renamed during install.  I can't do that in a generic folder though as if anyone else tried to do the same thing it would cause problems
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-20
<Zelut> cjwatson: ping
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-13
<CarlFK> cjwatson: yeah, I guess the kernel folks would know... and care, etc.  never mind :)
<CIA-8> grub-installer: cjwatson * r792 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.39
<CIA-8> grub-installer: cjwatson * r793 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-8> grub-installer: If using grub2, then use ordinary grub-install for mdadm-managed RAID
<CIA-8> grub-installer: /boot rather than trying to implement it ourselves.
<CIA-8> grub-installer: cjwatson * r794 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39ubuntu1
<merkur2k> hey all
<merkur2k> I am trying to run a script from preseed/late_command that needs to give feedback to the user and might need to ask questions. is there a way to get the installer to let the script be interactive, or is there a better way to do this?
<cjwatson> welcome back
<cjwatson> what release of Ubuntu are you running? (this is relevant to my answer ...)
<merkur2k> intrepid
<cjwatson> hmm, can you consider an upgrade to jaunty? it gets a lot easier if you can :)
<merkur2k> unfortunately no, not yet. its been a long road getting to intrepid :)
<merkur2k> if it is of any interest to you, I am working on an installer for LinuxMCE
<cjwatson> that's unfortunate. In that case either some hackiness or some more complex development on your part will be required
<cjwatson> the hacky approach would be to try using debconf-disconnect; it won't clean up the terminal very well, and you won't get a sensible terminal type, so you won't be able to run anything full-screen
<cjwatson> you prefix a command with that and it runs it with stdio disconnected from debconf
<merkur2k> my idea is to provide feedback using dialog
<merkur2k> this is the alternate installer btw
<cjwatson> you won't be able to do that with intrepid unless you do it the Proper Way
<cjwatson> that being to turn your script into a udeb that ships debconf templates and interacts with the user using debconf
<cjwatson> (udeb => installer component)
<cjwatson> that will give you something that looks just like the rest of the installer
<cjwatson> and you'd have all the same facilities
<cjwatson> but it's undeniably more work than a preseed/late_command script
<merkur2k> that is fine, as long as it fits the needs.
<merkur2k> in all my travels looking for preseed info, i havent seen anything about udebs, is there any documentation you can point me to?
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/doc/devel/modules.txt is a technical description, but it assumes you already know about Debian-style packaging
<merkur2k> i know a little, but maybe thats enough
<cjwatson> basically you build a Debian-style package with some special flags that make it spit out a udeb rather than a deb; the udeb will include some scripts that hook into appropriate places in the installer
<merkur2k> one of my attempts was a simple deb that contained nothing but a postinst script
<merkur2k> heh
<cjwatson> debconf-devel(7) describes how you talk to debconf
<cjwatson> the hook that corresponds roughly to preseed/late_command is that you drop a script into /usr/lib/finish-install.d/
<cjwatson> the file name should start with a number between 00 and 99 - you'll probably want it to be quite small, preseed/late_command runs at 07
<cjwatson> you write a debian/YOURPACKAGENAME.templates file describing the various dialogs you want to display
<merkur2k> ideally i want to run this after all packages are installed, but before any changes have been made to apt sources.list
<cjwatson> /etc/apt/sources.list is modified before all packages are installed, so that isn't possible ;-)
<cjwatson> could you be more precise?
<merkur2k> well i will be installing a number of packages from an extras pool on the cd, i just want to prevent it from downloading any newer ones that might happen to exist in the repositories
<cjwatson> where does your user interaction come in?
<merkur2k> right now there isnt any, but depending on how many network cards are detected it may need to ask the user some questions
<merkur2k> a few of the steps take a very long time to run too, just want to let the user know whats going on
<cjwatson> could those questions just be asked in the config/postinst script for some package installations?
<cjwatson> what takes a long time other than package installation?
<cjwatson> (if anything)
<merkur2k> at one point it tarballs most of the system, for use as a diskless boot nfs root later
<merkur2k> that takes awhile :)
<cjwatson> I think it would help me if you could explain everything you're trying to do in one go, rather than in bits and pieces
<cjwatson> you see, what I'm trying to do here is to see whether I can advise you of existing hooks that you could use, which would make your life simpler
<cjwatson> you don't necessarily have to do everything in one piece
<cjwatson> for instance, there are certainly existing hooks for installing extra packages, which take care of displaying progress information and so on ...
<merkur2k> as far as i am concerned the existing install script itself for this project is a huge kludge and im just trying to hack something together so we can get a beta out the door. i am sure the "right" way is to make more use of pre- and post- install actions in the debs
<merkur2k> but as to what it actually does... hmmm
<purefusion> evand1, mind if I bug you about installing to usb?
<evand1> purefusion: bug away
<merkur2k> its really just installing a bunch of packages, with some glue shell script bits inbetween
<purefusion> evand1, there doesn't seem to be any clear-cut instructions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/usb-creator
<purefusion> ah, I think I clicked too early
<purefusion> didn't realize it was a GUI utility :)
<merkur2k> we have been desparately trying to attract qualified developers to the project, but it hasnt been happening :(
<cjwatson> merkur2k: the bunch of packages could fairly easily be installed using the pkgsel/include hook, assuming that you also set up /etc/apt/sources.list using apt-setup's preseeding facilities
<cjwatson> that'll make the rest of the problem a lot simpler, I'm sure
<purefusion> wait, am I confusing Live USB Creator and USB Creator, evand1?
<evand1> purefusion: liveusb-creator is Fedora's tool
<evand1> but it's in the Ubuntu archive, I believe
<purefusion> ah, ok... so I've got the live disc for 9.04 running, how do I use your utility? command line?
<evand1> System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disk Creator
<purefusion> ok
<merkur2k> cjwatson: that may help, thanks
<purefusion> is it possible to install grub on its own, right to the hdd without installing ubuntu on the hdd itself?
<purefusion> (separate topic)
<evand1> purefusion: sudo grub-install /dev/THE_DEVICE
<purefusion> THE_DEVICE being the active partition of the main hdd, right?
<purefusion> or do I need to install it to the boot sector?
<cjwatson> either is possible, although there are lots of hidden gotchas with installing to a partition
<merkur2k> cjwatson: as an example of one of the weird things this install script does, it creates a temporary /etc/default/nis file for the express purpose of preventing ypbind starting after it is installed
<flaviosnm> could some  help me with ERROR 5 - ubuntu installation??
<flaviosnm> could some  help me with ERROR 5 - ubuntu installation??
<flaviosnm> Does any one know how to repair error 5 during installation? when it has 24% it drop and i have to reboot the machine
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<flaviosnm> sorry. it is my first time here....
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Almost everybody is a volunteer, and a lot of people are working.
<flaviosnm> ok charlie. I will waiting and searching. thanks
<NCommander> cjwatson_, any good ideas on what would cause the ia64 livecd to dump into d-i instead of starting the image?
<cjwatson_> NCommander: I expect it either doesn't have the correct initrd on the CD, or the boot loader is configured to boot the wrong initrd
<NCommander> cjwatson_, are there any architecture specific bits outside of the kernel needed to start the CD?
<davmor2> cjwatson_: is it known that ubiquity in karmic has underscores on quit back and forward?
<cjwatson> NCommander: kernel, initrd, boot loader
<cjwatson> NCommander: should all be in debian-cd/tools/boot/karmic/boot-ia64
<cjwatson> davmor2: not by me :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, woo, sounds like I get the fun of setting up ubuntu-cd \o/!
<NCommander> and setting up a livefs builder
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/_install.png
<cjwatson> ok, guess somebody gets the fun of debugging that at some point :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: should I put a bug together so it doesn't get forgotten?
<cjwatson> please do, yes
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 399005 I added the png to :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399005 in ubiquity "Karmic: Ubiquity has developed some underscores on buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399005
<davmor2> cjwatson: on intel because the kms is in the text for hit enter and eject cd are tiny is there anyway this can be altered or is it a set font size?
<cjwatson> don't know, sorry
<cjwatson> it's probably in the usplash theme
<CIA-8> user-setup: cjwatson * r194 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-8> user-setup: If a root user is being created so we aren't in sudo mode, configure
<CIA-8> user-setup: libgksu to use su rather than sudo.
<davmor2> cjwatson: ta :)
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1217 ubuntu/ (choose_partition/lvm/do_option lib/lvm-base.sh): offer free space for automatic PV setup as well
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1218 ubuntu/lib/lvm-base.sh: local variable tidy-up
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1219 ubuntu/choose_method/lvm/choices: choose_method/lvm/choices needs lvm-base.sh, not just base.sh
<CIA-8> partman-md: cjwatson * r931 mdcfg-merge/choose_partition/md/choices: drop requirement for mdcfg to exist
<xivulon> evand hi
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-14
<isamar> hi folks
<isamar> using jaunty 9.04.. my installer is freezing while load bash package...
<isamar> this is my first try making a custom cd install..
<isamar> anyone can give a hand here ?
<isamar> hi folks
<isamar> I need a hand with jaunty installer.. crashing with me...
<davmor2> evand: umenu works now :)
<evand> fantastic
<kim0> Hi there, I'm trying to preseed a partition that extends till the end of the disk
<kim0> Isn't that the correct syntax: 1000 500 15000000 raid $primary{ } method{ raid } .
<cjwatson> kim0: as of jaunty you can just use -1 instead of 15000000; but I don't think that's your question really
<cjwatson> yes, that should work fine on reasonably-sized disks
<cjwatson> where reasonable < 15TB
<kim0> cjwatson: well the thing is that that partition was created only 1G (ie the minimum) .. and I'm on hardy
<cjwatson> kim0: you might want to make the second number (500) much bigger; that's a weight
<kim0> cjwatson: the middle number (500) is how likely that partition is to be resized wrt to others ?
<cjwatson> if it's << the other weights in your preseed file then it probably won't get a very big share of any leftover space
<kim0> ah .. so it should be relatively huge
<cjwatson> yes, basically the algorithm assigns the minimum sizes to everything, then takes the remaining space and tries to share it out according to the weights
<kim0> ok then .. will try thanks
<kim0> I see .. thanks
<kim0> cjwatson: I'm sorry man, can you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/217841/
<kim0> I keep getting this error: "Can't have a partition outside the disk!""
<cjwatson> I need the ENTIRE syslog
<cjwatson> I think there may be a bug about this though, which I haven't looked into yet
<kim0> cjwatson: ok will
<kim0> cjwatson: here's the full syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/217849/
<kim0> cjwatson: do you need it with debconf_debug=developer ?
<CIA-8> partman-md: cjwatson * r932 mdcfg-merge/choose_partition/md/do_option: typo that broke RAID0 creation
<cjwatson> kim0: I'm not sure if that will help (BTW the name is case-sensitive, DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer); /var/log/partman might help though
<kim0> cjwatson: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/217867/
<njueyt> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<cjwatson> kim0: some kind of rounding error :-( I think you may need to specify an exact size unfortunately
<cjwatson> parted_server: add_primary_partition(disk(41943040),29431080-41950611)
<cjwatson> note specified upper limit suspiciously close to maximum
<kim0> cjwatson: although I am specifiying 1.5T
<kim0> which is NOT equal to the disk size
<kim0> so it did shrink it .. but not enough it seems ?!
<kim0> that's too bad .. coz I don't want to embed the disk size in there
<kim0> disks can vary in size
<kim0> I just want a partition extended till the end
<cjwatson> 21467980799-15068712960 == 6399267839
<cjwatson> but it seems to have rounded it UP to 6410000001
<cjwatson> kim0: yes I realise that - it's clearly an installer bug
<cjwatson> absolutely no argument there, but presumably you have to work with what you've got, i.e. hardy
<kim0> if the partition is 99% of the disk .. that would be acceptable to
<kim0> anyway to get that
<cjwatson> not really
<cjwatson> please give me a little while to look at this
<kim0> ok man .. thanks
<cjwatson> kim0: you can work around the bug by not unnecessarily forcing all of your partitions to be primary
<cjwatson> just remove all the "$primary{ } " bits - the partitioner will automatically make the first one primary and leave the rest as logical
<cjwatson> and this happens to work around the broken code path
<cjwatson> this is bug 287571 and friends
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287571 in partman-auto "create_primary_partitions sometimes attempts to create last partition larger than free space" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287571
<rgreening> evand: ping
<evand> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> evand: how is the new backend progressing? Should we upload the HAL backend in the meantime?
<rgreening> we really want to get something up for alpha 3... :)
<rgreening> Im guessinbg by the silence not so good huh evand...
<evand> just busy in the immediate moment...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> evand: when you have a moment then, can you let me know where we stand... :)
<evand> absolutely
<rgreening> kk
<mterry> evand, goodness, I should have been asking all my questions here, instead of #ubuntu-devel.  :-/
<evand> mterry: Regarding your questions in #ubuntu-devel on test cases, I sent this to you a few weeks back:
<evand> Ubiquity and oem-config could really use a unit test framework.  Colin
<evand> and I spoke about this at UDS and the plan we came up with is to test
<evand> on both ends.  That is, assuming I remember this correctly, we test
<evand> that given a certain set of inputs, the d-i component hands exactly
<evand> what we expect to get in ubiquity, and the other end we test that
<evand> given said expected input in the ubiquity code, it doesn't explode.
<evand> Obviously, this can be further refined :).
<evand> mterry: no worries
<mterry> evand, yeah, I remember you mentioning it
<mterry> evand, I also value things like actually driving the UI with ldtp
<mterry> evand, as kind of a 'story' or 'use case' test
<mterry> evand, helps catch stuff like missing summary pages.  /.\
<evand> heh
<evand> absolutely
<evand> rgreening: I've been jumping from area to area as of the immediate past and have been focusing my usb-creator time on the windows backend.  I'm weary of releasing the HAL backend.  Given the bugs on the GTK side, I'm worried about getting bogged down in HAL bugs, when we're moving to DeviceKit in the short term.
<evand> mterry: I'm not sure if we've pointed you at this yet, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development is a good read.  We keep track of what each other are up to by registering branches with CIA, which reports changes in this channel.
<mterry> evand, do we have easy access to a group of people with vested interests in testing oem-config?  Like, mention that some architectural changes went in and they might want to make sure it still works for them?
<mterry> evand, ok
<evand> mterry: perhaps the ubuntu-installer mailing list.  superm1 might be interested in giving it a test as well.
<mterry> evand, OK.  I'll sign up for that and give a help-wanted email, then?
<evand> sure
<mterry> deal
<mterry> evand, once the merge settles and everything is hunky-dory, I suppose we ought to phase out the oem-config code/port bugs to ubiquity component?  I don't have experience with phasing out an LP project
<evand> mterry: ah, good point.  Indeed, I have no experience with that either.  cjwatson, any idea or should we talk to gmb to see if there's a way of automating that?
<cjwatson> once the new ubiquity is uploaded, get the oem-config source package and any remnants removed from Ubuntu, and then just reassign all the bugs over using a launchpadlib script
<cjwatson> should be straightforward
<evand> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> of course this won't make the bug list any easier to manage, but hey ...
<evand> to the interested> After moving the install progress dialog into the main window in support of the slideshow work, I no longer think it makes sense.  We need the maximum amount of screen space for the slideshow, which means removing the superfluous heading, and we'd be removing the back, forward, and quit buttons as they don't make sense in this context.  So I'm going to continue with the slideshow as part of the old, separate, progress window.
<evand> indeed, that's going to get even messier
 * evand really needs to lock himself in a room over a long weekend and pear that down
<evand> rgreening: I think if we don't finish the devicekit work by the end of the week, we should release from trunk, as you suggest
<rgreening> ok, I'm all for that.
<cjwatson> gah. I KNOW bug 287571 exists. I even have the fix for it in my tree. I just can't reproduce it in a VM so that I can commit the fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287571 in partman-auto "create_primary_partitions sometimes attempts to create last partition larger than free space" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287571
<cjwatson> silly rounding errors
<rgreening> evand: want to take a snapshot of the trunk and mark the current as a new branch - 2.0.0 beta or something. then merge your changes (cleanup) into trunk?
<rgreening> or leave it for now...?
<evand> okay, lets just release 0.2.0 from trunk.  I can always deal with the HAL bugs by asking people to try the devicekit backend when it's released.
<rgreening> evand: hehe. sounds good. At least it will aloow users to test Kubuntu Netbook easier via install of usb-creator-kde :)
<evand> I'll upload it today, barring finding any problems with a transition from 0.2.0 to what we have in cleanup
<rgreening> ty. at least it will be in in some shape for alpha3. better than none at all.
<rgreening> evand: if you let me know what bits you need help with, I can try and see if I can figure them out. Im not familiar with devidekit, but some small bits I can probably figure out if you like...
<evand> rgreening: there's a link to the API in the devicekit backend code.  Any help on finishing that would be much appreciated.
<evand> the devicekit backend, that is.  It should just be a matter of following the hal backend and writing the necessary methods using devicekit dbus calls instead of hal ones.
<evand> we can refine from there
<rgreening> I'll see what I can do...
<evand> thanks.  I'll keep working at it as well
<rgreening> ty evand
<rgreening> evand: have you pushed the latest from cleanup branch?
<rgreening> if not, can you?
<rgreening> ty
<CIA-8> ubiquity: mterry * r3308 prettier-gtk/ (159 files in 19 dirs): merge with trunk
<rgreening> evand: looking at the backend.. I have no idea where to start .. hahaha
<CIA-8> ubiquity: mterry * r3320 translated-timezones/ (159 files in 19 dirs): merge with trunk
<kim0> cjwatson: Thanks a million man .. skipping that code path did help
<kim0> cjwatson: d-i is a bit too buggy though :D
<cjwatson> good
<cjwatson> I just fixed that bug upstream
<evand1> rgreening: latest code is already there.
<evand1> cjwatson: do we have a hard minimum screen resolution requirement?  The CD sleeve for 9.04 doesn't list one and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements seems to suggest 640x480, which I think is a little too aspirational.  I'm trying to determine the size we should aim for slides in the slideshow.  I expect the slides to scale, but we'll want to set a minimum bound.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure. I think of late it's been 800x600. I suggest that anything smaller than that simply doesn't get a slideshow
<evand1> okay, works for me
<evand1> thanks
<CIA-8> ubiquity: mterry * r3314 modelines/ (54 files in 6 dirs): add more complete modelines
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1220 ubuntu/choose_partition/lvm/do_option: only need to invoke sed once here
<persia> For slideshow, might I suggest 800x576?  There's a few devices that only have 576 vertical, with significantly wider horizontal resolutions.
<CIA-8> partman-auto: cjwatson * r297 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 87
<eeejay> preseed/early_command is not working in ubiquity preseed, is this known? is it being run from inside initrd?
<CIA-8> partman-auto: cjwatson * r298 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 87ubuntu1
<cjwatson> eeejay: it is called, but I think it's (possibly mistakenly?) executed in the initramfs
<cjwatson> eeejay: you might try putting 'chroot /root' at the front of your early_command
<cjwatson> (e.g. 'd-i preseed/early_command string foo bar baz' => 'd-i preseed/early_command string chroot /root foo bar baz'
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> eeejay: it's also the responsibility of casper, not ubiquity
<eeejay> cjwatson: ah, cool. thanks. would have taken me ages to figure that out myself
<cjwatson> I'm not 100% sure why we did it that way; I'm slightly concerned that changing it now would cause compatibility problems though :-/
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug on casper about it though ...
<eeejay> cjwatson, so casper is responsible for preseed/*, that is what you mean?
<cjwatson> no, just that casper implements that particular one
<cjwatson> though as it happens preseed/late_command isn't implemented at all in the live CD; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation offers some replacements
<eeejay> cjwatson: another question, does specifying the preseed file with dhcp work with the live CD, couldn't get that to work either
<cjwatson> I strongly suspect not; that's implemented by network-preseed in d-i and I imagine casper would have to duplicate that
<eeejay> cjwatson: so your chroot suggestion didn't work
<cjwatson> assuming that the network is being brought up at the casper stage at least ... hmm, pretty tricky
<eeejay> cjwatson: i also tried "touch /root/tmp/test". that didn't work either
<cjwatson> eeejay: exactly what is your preseed/early_command?
<eeejay> cjwatson: a simple wget, just to so i could see it in the apache log on the other end
<cjwatson> (also, it's after 11pm here, sorry but you might be better off filing a bug which I can deal with when more awake :-) )
<eeejay> cjwatson: but touch does not work either
<eeejay> cjwatson: no prob, thanks for the help
<cjwatson> please attach /var/log/casper.log to any bug report
<cjwatson> with any luck the problem will show up there
<eeejay> cjwatson: thanks, i'll look at that file myself
<davmor2> xivulon: how's things
<cjwatson> eeejay: you can compare with scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed in the casper source package
<cjwatson> reply="$(echo "GET preseed/early_command" | chroot /root debconf-communicate -fnoninteractive casper)"
<cjwatson> if [ "${reply#0 }" != "$reply" ]; then
<cjwatson> (pass the sickbag)
<cjwatson>         reply="${reply#0 }"
<cjwatson>         sh -c "$reply"
<cjwatson> fi
<cjwatson> (hmm, that really ought to check for the value being non-empty too ...)
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<xivulon> all good thanks
<davmor2> xivulon: hardy.3 finally tested now so yes :)
<xivulon> good, new version are less stringent on point releases and should not create such trouble
<davmor2> xivulon: I'm glad to hear that
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-15
<cleary> Hi folks, I'm looking for a safe method to override the panel defaults provided by /usr/share/gconf/defaults/05_panel-default-setup.entries from the gnome-panel-data package
<cleary> I know I can add another file in there 90_<packagename>.entries to set any corresponding keys in 05_panel-default-setup.entries
<cleary> but for example, 05_panel-default-setup.entries defines a top panel object, and I don't want a top panel object
<cleary> I've had a look at the process mint use, and it seems they just script a bunch of gconf calls instead of using the standard gconf defaults dirs
<cleary> I'm hoping someone has a simpler/preferred recommendation before I consider heading down that path
<cleary> btw, I already posed this q in #ubuntu-devel, it was suggested I go here instead
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3314 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove code to account for last-good-boot in oem-config-firstboot as
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the former has been abandoned.
<evand> I've documented the release process for ubiquity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Release .  I'm hoping to slowly codify our processes and ubiquity's architecture to lower the barrier for those wanting to get involved.
<cjwatson> cleary: not something I know much about I'm afraid. The problem with a bunch of gconf calls of course is that they won't work very well for anything other than a live CD - tricky to get them applied for subsequently-created users. Have you considered simply changing the gnome-panel-data package?
<evand> cjwatson: does this look roughly okay to you (untested, I just want to make sure I'm heading in the right direction): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218729/
<cjwatson> evand: the patch itself is OK, but could you please check with people who do stuff with the CD sleeves (maybe Jane Silber) first? The reason it's just "Install" right now is because they asked for it to be short
<evand> ah, very good call
<evand> will do
<evand> does anyone have anything they want to land before I release a new ubiquity into the wild?  I'll wait a few hours to be fair to those of you on other continents.
<cjwatson> not I
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, When I was speaking with Marion yesterday he had mentioned that he thought that the cdrom-detect udeb was bundled directly into the initrd. Do you happen to know if thats the case or not?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: it is the case for the cdrom initrd
<cjwatson> it has to be
<cjwatson> there's a MANIFEST.udebs file alongside the installer files that lets you inspect this for yourself
<cjwatson> e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/MANIFEST.udebs
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1121 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-3 kernels.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, How are udebs included in the initrd exactly? Is there just a small pool in the initrd, are they already installed, etc? If a newer version of a udeb thats included in the initrd is later found in the pool, will the new version get installed?
<cjwatson> they're unpacked
<cjwatson> I don't think newer versions get upgraded, but it's usually irrelevant since the opportunity to do so is generally after the older version has already been used (pretty much by definition - the purpose of the stuff in the initrd is to get far enough to be able to fetch more components)
<cjwatson> i.e. if you're relying on this You're Doing It Wrong
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I agree. I'm simply wondering if I can avoid rebuilding the initrd since I only really care about the newer cdrom-detect when I boot a second time but from the hard drive.
<cjwatson> boot ... a second time?
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, recovery partition
<cjwatson> oh right. You have to rebuild the initrd. Sorry.
<cjwatson> no way around it
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Could I have a copy of the hd-media initrd and boot using that for the recovery partition?
<cjwatson> sounds like you're not clear on what the hd-media initrd does
<cjwatson> it expects there to be an .iso file somewhere that it can mount and use
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, ah, right.
<cody-somerville> There really is no way around it
<cjwatson> rebuilding the initrd is not that hard; you just have to build the debian-installer source package pointed at the right archives
<cody-somerville> Okay, sounds easy enough
<cjwatson> normally it'll pick it up from /etc/apt/sources.list automatically
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work right for some reason, you can fiddle with the stuff from build/Makefile that generates build/sources.list.udeb, or if necessary just plonk build/sources.list.udeb.local in place
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1122 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu48
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3315 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add a RELEASE marker in the desktop file to be substituted for the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: release name and version by casper (LP: #154506).
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r652 casper.trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser):
<CIA-3> casper: Insert a version number in the name field for ubiquity's desktop file
<CIA-3> casper: (LP: #154506).
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r653 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.181
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, persia mentioned to me at AllHands that ubiquity can be started directly without booting into the live system like d-i. Is there a wikipage that talks about that feature? I can't seem to find one.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I've already read that page but I'm wondering if theres any documentation on how you implemented only-ubiquity as for all I know only-ubiquity might still boot into the live system but just use a different session to forgo booting gnome.
<cjwatson> debian/init in the source package
<cjwatson> it still boots into the live system, yes
<cjwatson> it simply doesn't start GNOME
<cjwatson> or not all of it anyway
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, One of the reasons we decided to use the alternative install was to avoid the overhead of booting into the live system.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Are there any benefits to using ubiquity for OEM installs or do you think d-i is the right way to go?
<cjwatson> I don't know enough about it to answer that question; your decision AFAICT
<cjwatson> I don't really want to be in the position of deciding that
<cjwatson> I suspect you'll find ubiquity is faster to install even if it's slower to startup
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, We use the live-installer  udeb to copy the contents of the live system to the target partition like ubiquity which I assume is the big performance gain of ubiquity over a traditional alternative install
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Or are there other reasons why a ubiquity install would be faster?
<cjwatson> that's the big gain
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r461 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu4
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3316 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.39ubuntu1, partman-auto 87ubuntu1.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3317 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.0
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3318 ubiquity/debian/ (oem-config.lintian-overrides changelog oem-config.dirs rules): Use dh_lintian.
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r933 mdcfg-merge/choose_partition/md/do_option: unlock units on delete
<hardaway> cjwatson: do you know if remix will install without the grub errors yet
<mpt> evand, I just replied to Dylan's message, including a slideshow sketch
<pam> Is there an advanced menu for detecting disks. Karmic alpha 2 alternate installer doesn't let me choose the usb key as a destination medium.
<pam> s/\./\?/
<mterry> cjwatson, when you get a chance, can you look over https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubiquity/translated-timezones/+merge/8698 ?  In particular, the decision about whether we should MIR python-pyicu
<mterry> What's the procedure for requesting a source package removal?  (i.e. oem-config)
<evand> mpt: thanks!  I'll take a look at it tomorrow.  Very much appreciated.
<cleary> re
<cleary> cjwatson: thanks for the reply - I am doing this for a livecd environment
<cleary> (however the plan is to eventually implement ldap support into the live env, so the multi-user thing will still be necessary)
<cleary> guess forking is the only real option... I suppose it's not that big an issue on a stable package base
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-16
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r934 auto-setup/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> partman-md: Rearrange RAID configuration per the
<CIA-3> partman-md: foundations-karmic-server-installer-improvements specification. Instead
<CIA-3> partman-md: of requiring partitions to be set for use as RAID physical volumes
<CIA-3> partman-md: first, we now offer all partitions that could be used as physical
<CIA-3> partman-md: volumes, and automatically set them up that way on request. This allows
<CIA-3> partman-md: us to offer our main menu option more or less all the time, and should
<shtylman> evand: I have been muking around with cleaning up the installer and I think I broke something on the kde side. After clicking next on the language screen it crashes...and syslog reports: debconf: DbDriver "targetdb": could not open /target/var/cache/debcond/config.dat ... any ideas as to what I might have done wrong? my cleanups arn't that dramatic so I am kinda lost with this debconf stuff, thanks...
<evand> shtylman: is this with the latest ubiquity?  What version, specifically?
<shtylman> 1.13.8
<shtylman> maybe I havn't updated in a bit...
<shtylman> evand: oh I see...a bit has changed after the oem merge
<shtylman> I think I will just kill my changes and start afresh from that
<shtylman> evand: some of the oem merge changes actually did what I was doing so yea :)
<evand> apologies.  I really need to get better at communicating what's going on with ubiquity development.  I emailed xivulon about the incoming merge, as I knew it directly affected what he was working on, but I didn't think to CC you.  I'll send such mails to ubuntu-installer@ next time.
<shtylman> evand: no worries :) I haven't had as much time (with my move to nyc and all) to keep up with the dev as a would have liked...but now I am more settled in and hopefully can get a hold of it
<evand> shtylman: how is that going, by the way?  Are you in Manhattan or in the dark territory of of a surrounding borough?
<shtylman> evand: hahah...it went quite well. Started work on Monday (eats up ALOT of time) ... yea, I am in Manhattan...I avoided the dark territories :)
<evand> haha
<evand> xivulon: out of curiosity, why do you use Python 2.3 in Wubi, rather than Python 2.6?
<shtylman> evand: just a heads up on what my changes will entail... beyond the cosmetic things I showed you, I am migrating the sig/slot connect calls over to the new mechanism in pyqt4.5 and also cleaning up some of te codebase...
<evand> good deal
<evand> do you have this in a published branch?
<xivulon> hi evand, because A) it leads to a smaller overall package B) there are issues with the distributions of some libraries in python 2.4+
<evand> xivulon: can you elaborate on B?
<shtylman> evand: not yet... I did start a branch, but I am gonna delete it cause I am just gonna restart from the changes since oem-config merge... they arn't all that many yet or hard to do so hopefully I will have a new published branch soon
<evand> shtylman: okay, thanks
<xivulon> evand have to fetch the info, iirc newer versions are linked against msvcr*.dll, and I believe you cannot redistribute the CRT unless you are a visual studio licensee
<xivulon> evand, compiling python + extensions in mingw32 should also do the trick
<evand> hrmm
<xivulon> evand: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.py2exe/652
 * evand reads up
<evand> surely if this was an issue, you would not be able to redistribute the Python for Windows installer, which I imagine would be a big deal.
<xivulon> ps in trunk I have created a new tool called pypack (out of pyinstaller), running that in wine with the target python version, it will convert a python script (entry point) into a self-contained directory with all required dependencies
<evand> nice
<xivulon> I think python devs have the license to redistribute msvcr*.dll, I do not own visual studio though
<xivulon> and I did not know about the implications for you redistributing it, so I went the safe route, I tried python 2.3 and I saved quite some space, so I ended up sticking with that
<evand> okay
<evand> I'll have to do some more research on this
<xivulon> Most annoying part of using 2.3 I found is lack of annotations and some modules (sets) have to be installed separately
<xivulon> have to go now, feel free to send me an email if you have other questions
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3319 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Restore autologin-disabling code from oem-config, corrected to work with
<CIA-3> ubiquity: new gdm (LP: #395861).
<evand> cjwatson: I just want to check with you before I start putting pieces into place.  Do you have any objections to a ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package (in its own source package) that ubiquity-frontend-gtk depends on?  It's currently set up to provide ubiquity-slideshow, but I can't see that being necessary as putting a dependency on ubiquity-slideshow in ubiquity would require every frontend to provide a slideshow and I can't think of how we'd so
<evand> err nevermind on that not being necessary.  I missed the obvious case of the different slideshow packages needing to conflict.
<mterry> cjwatson, whoops, didn't mean to drop a autologin-disabling section in the merge
<cjwatson> evand: it's fine by me
<cjwatson> mterry: no worries, just happened to notice it
<evand> good deal
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3320 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add support for ubiquity-slideshow.
<superm1> okay so looks like if no slides are found, just hides the frame like before
<superm1> sounds good to me
<cjwatson> mterry: I've reassigned all the open oem-config bugs to ubiquity, and tagged them 'oem-config'
<mterry> cjwatson, hah.  I was just investigating how to do that via launchpadlib
<mterry> cjwatson, saved me some trouble, thanks.  :)
<cjwatson> (hmm, I may have accidentally reassigned duplicates too)
<cjwatson> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219780/
<cjwatson> probably want something like 'and not task.bug.duplicate_of' in there
<evand> ...829 open bugs... :-/
<mterry> cjwatson, interesting.  that makes sense now that I see it, but I was wading through a bunch of docs to get there
<cjwatson> yeah, I've just been there before is all
<cjwatson> the bug tagging trick is one you have to know - bug 254091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254091 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Intrepid] Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Generates a corrupt screen with compiz enabled (dup-of: 245888)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245888 in mesa "Intrepid, on latest updates (mesa updates - 7.1~rc1-0ubuntu1), compiz no longer works and gives white screen on login" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245888
<cjwatson> err, what?
<cjwatson> bug 254901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254901 in launchpadlib "appending tags to bug.tags is not supported properly on lp_save()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254901
<mterry> curious
<cjwatson> today, launchpadlib let me do in about three or four hours what took me two full days last time I did it
<cjwatson> (8.04.3 change summary)
<cjwatson> so it's well worth some investment in learning
<mterry> :)
<cjwatson> evand: yeah :-/
 * mterry gets a cjwatson-inspired email storm
<mterry> cjwatson, oh, btw, I don't mean to be a pest, but I didn't get an ACK yesterday, so I'm pinging you again about it: Can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubiquity/translated-timezones/+merge/8698 when you have time and in particular, give me an OK or not on starting an MIR for python-pyicu
<cjwatson> ok, I'll queue it up
<cjwatson> from what you've written, I suggest starting a MIR for pyicu anyway
<cjwatson> I can imagine using it somehow in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, for instance; there's a long-running bug in which people complain about the collation
<cjwatson> mterry: what's the one-liner for sorting a list of strings using pyicu then?
<mterry> cjwatson, i missed your last comment about pyicu due to irc issues.  the question was, 'what's a one-liner for sorting with pyicu?'  let me grab that
<mterry> cjwatson, well...  not really a one-liner.  what it does is gives us a 'collation key' for python's normal sort algorithms.  So doing 'self.collator.getCollationKey('goofy string').getByteArray()' gives a good collation key
<mterry> cjwatson, but you first have to instantiate a collator with a certain locale
<mterry> (persia, thanks for noting the missed question)  :)
 * persia lurks harder
<cjwatson> mterry: mm, I realised shortly after asking that I could have found the answer by looking through your merge request :)
<cjwatson> right, so it doesn't really help with the language question unfortunately since there is no preferred locale there
<mterry> cjwatson, even instantiating with the C locale is fine there
<cjwatson> I mean I suppose we could just say sod-it and do Latin-alphabet sorting
<cjwatson> mm, sort of
<mterry> cjwatson, it only uses the locale for special situations
<cjwatson> where does Čeština go?
<mterry> cjwatson, there are several layers of collation
<mterry> cjwatson, even in C, it will strip accents AFAIK
<cjwatson> or Қазақ for that matter
<mterry> Қазақ is post-ASCII
<mterry> (i.e. sorted after Z)
<cjwatson> that's unfortunate
<mterry> (As i recall)
<mterry> I tested with sorting the language list
<cjwatson> it'd presumably mean that everything non-Latin gets punted to the end
<mterry> But it was strictly better than the current list.  :)
<mterry> Mostly
<mterry> In fact, yes
<mterry> But where would you sort them?  You can't really sort glyphs in the middle of Latin
<cjwatson> Қазақ oughta go with the Ks
<cjwatson> I dunno, it's all terribly subjective
<mterry> cjwatson, the Unicode consortium has specs for this
<mterry> cjwatson, and libicu tries to follow them
<mterry> cjwatson, let me find the spec
<mterry> cjwatson, http://unicode.org/reports/tr10/
<cjwatson> right, for locale-dependent collation
<mterry> cjwatson, right.  but in the absence of a locale, I argue that applying 70% of the collation logic is better than the arbitrary order we have now
<cjwatson> nobody really designs for the case where you don't know the target language because (a) the best you can do is smelly heuristics and (b) it's very rare
<cjwatson> I'm happy for somebody to drop in a replacement collation order on the condition that if we ever get bugs about it I can assign them to that person. :)
<mterry> cjwatson, unless you wanted to have sexy animation logic where we resort the list after selecting a language.  :)
<cjwatson> no, that'd definitely be confusing
<mterry> agreed
<cjwatson> "the thing I clicked on just ran away, help"
<mterry> cjwatson, though, we do know the locale at that point.  It's 'C'.  :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I sort of meant a useful locale
<mterry> cjwatson, well, I consider the current sorting as 'random'.  Having a sorting that at least puts most characters that look alike near each other will help people find their language.  Though there may be odd balls like your funky K
<mterry> cjwatson, you can blame me when people complain
<mterry> as you say, it's an inherently unsolvable problem
<mterry> Exhibit A in my 'what's wrong with the current sorting' is Finnish
<cjwatson> so let's go with it
<mterry> cjwatson, one thing that may help is trying something like the LanguageOnly screen, where all languages fit on one screen
<mterry> cjwatson, have we found that to be helpful?
<cjwatson> I don't really like it personally
<cjwatson> in the case of ubiquity I think the other information on the front page is useful to display, and aesthetically I just find the bare grid rather intimidating-looking
<cjwatson> it has an obvious scaling problem too - we add languages from time to time, not many but usually one or two a release
<mterry> Yeah....  And I would expect it to sort down first before sorting left-to-right.  But that's probably locale-dependent too
<mterry> /probably/certainly/
<cjwatson> we do it that way largely because some OEMs complained that (IIRC) Chinese wasn't on the front page, but I can't say I like the results
<mterry> That's an interesting idea.  A good sorting in C locale might just be based on usage
<mterry> We have popcon data for that?
<mterry> for which language packs are installed...
<cjwatson> dunno
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced Ubuntu popcon is what you might call accurate
<cjwatson> there's some evidence of serious skew
<mterry> en would probably give false positives.  and languages for where the popcon UI is not translated would have trouble
<mterry> cjwatson, locale data for the firefox homepage?
<mterry> firefox sends it
<cjwatson> I don't think usage is a good sorting metric though
<cjwatson> that requires a very very weird mindset on the part of users
<mterry> hmm...  but we could have a sexy web 2.0 cloud of language names
<cjwatson> "oh yeah, I think my language is about the twentieth most popular in the world"
<cjwatson> ... not happening :)
<cjwatson> I'd rather have a best-effort C sort with a few weird spots
<mterry> yar, but it even with my sexy new sorting, they have to think 'hmm, I think english would sort me here'
<mterry> Which is something they're more used to, so...
<cjwatson> right, but at least A-Z sorting is fairly usual
<cjwatson> so it's only Czech, Kazakh, and the non-Latin ones who have to think
<cjwatson> which is still a lot but it's better than now
<mterry> alright.  Well, first step is MIR
<cjwatson> and *definitely* better than it would be if we shuffled the order by speaker count
<mterry> :)
<cjwatson> I must admit python-pyicu seems like a lot of bytes for a smarter sort()
<mterry> yeah, but icu is already on cd for openoffice
<cjwatson> I wonder if we could do a reasonable job in less space given the limited input data
<mterry> python-pyicu itself is a small addition
<cjwatson> it's >200KB - not huge but not that trivial either
<cjwatson> if it'd be really hard to do a decent job independently, I'll defer
<mterry> cjwatson, we could hardcode it.  we could strip accents, but unless we hardcoded list of accents, we'd need to get that from *some* library
<mterry> cjwatson, if language list doesn't change unless we hear about it, hardcode might not be the worst
<mterry> but...  i want icu for sorting country list anyway
<mterry> so it's already there
<mterry> and that should take into account the locale, which we definitely don't' want to reimplement
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I don't really want to hardcode as such
<cjwatson> we hear about changes, but we have to sort the list in several places, so my gut feel is that hardcoding would get out of date
<mterry> Is there an issue with adding python-pyicu to the CD in terms of size?
<cjwatson> there's always a size issue with adding things to the CD :-/
<cjwatson> it won't be the worst offender, but it'll crowd out part of a language pack or so
<cjwatson> always tradeoffs
<rbelem> hi all, i'm trying to build an iso with ubuntu-cdimage. i need to find out if $(BASEDIR)/tasks/auto/$(IMAGE_TYPE)/$(PROJECT)/$(DIST)/MASTER something creates this or should i create this file manually
<cjwatson> rbelem: update-tasks creates that
<cjwatson> rbelem: well, update-tasks copies it into place - the file itself is written by make-master-task, called by germinate-to-tasks
<rbelem> cjwatson, nice! Are there other commands should i run before build-image-set?
<cjwatson> build-image-set should already call those things for you ...
<cjwatson> and it should be fine on its own although we generally run it via one of the cron.* wrappers
<rbelem> cjwatson, hum... i will check what i'm doing wrong
<rbelem> cjwatson, thanks for your help :-)
<evand> mpt: Regarding your most recent comment on bug 154506, the text as of today's live CD is "Install Ubuntu 9.10".  Would you suggest I change this to "Install Ubuntu 9.10 Permanently"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154506 in hundredpapercuts "Ubuntu LiveCD "Install" icon confusing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154506
<mpt> evand, wellllll, it occurred to me a couple of years later that "permanently" is a strong word :-)
<evand> heh
<mpt> so I thought maybe "Install Ubuntu on this computer"
<evand> the tricky thing about that is that A) it's really long and B) you might be installing to a USB disk
<mpt> you can do that?
<evand> yarp
<mpt> ((B))
<mpt> Why wouldn't you be using usb-creator to do that?
<evand> they don't do exactly the same thing
<evand> usb-creator puts the live media on a usb disk.  You can have persistent storage, but as a file that serves as a copy-on-write layer.
<evand> installing via ubiquity means that all writes go straight to the filesystem, there is no pristine copy of ubuntu with a layer of changes on top of it like there is with the live media
<mpt> What's "a copy-on-write layer"?
<cjwatson> persistent storage (i.e. doesn't go away on reboot). It's OK for a while and for quick demonstrations and the like, but it has some weird properties so you wouldn't want to use it long-term
<cjwatson> in particular if you upgrade the system you will run out of space on the stick eventually - when upgrading system files it never frees the storage used for them at the start of the stick
<mpt> huh
<mpt> I had no idea that using usb-creator was not the recommended way of setting up a USB installation you plan to work from.
<cjwatson> usb-creator is best thought of as taking a live CD and putting it on a USB stick
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3321 ubiquity/debian/ (oem-config-gtk.postrm oem-config-gtk.preinst changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Divert the ubiquity-gtkui.desktop file when oem-config is installed as
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config now depends on ubiquity.
<evand> name change ideas welcome :)
<evand> I'm not convinced people care about treating a USB disk like a CD where the data goes away at the end
<evand> writing to a USB disk is pretty simple.  If they mess it up, they're probably willing to run the utility to write an image to it again
<mpt> evand, so would it be possible to make usb-creator set up Ubuntu on the USB device in the same way that Ubiquity does?
<cjwatson> superm1: eww. I wonder if we can do better than that.
<cjwatson> superm1: (and can we have consistent formatting in scripts please?)
<mpt> Or is that effectively equivalent to just using Ubiquity?
<evand> that
<superm1> cjwatson, oh my mistake on the formatting. bad copy paste job. will clean up
<cjwatson> superm1: I assume you're trying to arrange for ubiquity not to be visible in the applications menu at the configuration stage
<mpt> evand, ok, usb-creator perhaps should include a one-sentence disclaimer about that under the radio button for storing your data on the USB disk
<cjwatson> superm1: maybe the answer is to get round to having oem-config remove itself
<superm1> cjwatson, no i was actually referring to the installed system
<cjwatson> superm1: though I agree the diversions are ok for the moment
<evand> mpt: though we could preseed some assumptions, like the choices available for formatting the disk (just blow it away, people don't dual boot on usb disks, for example).
<superm1> cjwatson, but that is the proper solution i agree
<mpt> evand, I can't suggest a wording for that right now, partly because I don't fully understand the issue, and partly because I have a headache
<cjwatson> superm1: what's the distinction between installed system and configuration stage?
<cjwatson> I meant configuration stage as in when the end user gets oem-config presented to them
<superm1> cjwatson, oh i suppose they are identical, you're right.  at first i thought you meant configuration stage as when the system was getting installed
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm, I'm not sure the semantics of that diversion are quite right - should it remove the diversion on upgrade too?
 * cjwatson squints at policy
<superm1> that would be version dependent I suppose
<evand> mpt, cjwatson: "In time this space will run out and further changes will no longer be saved." ?
<superm1> IE you want the diversion to go away at version 2.0.0 or so, then you'll remove it on upgrade with that version
<cjwatson> well, no, it's better for the previous version's postrm to do it
<evand> err will not be saved
<cjwatson> superm1: any reason not to do the diversions unconditionally in preinst/postrm?
<mpt> evand, I have the niggling feeling that the sheer variety of ways of installing Ubuntu makes the average process more difficult than it could be
<mpt> but anyway
<cjwatson> Ian told me once that the maintainer scripts were designed such that common cases could usually be run unconditionally
<evand> mpt: that's been an increasing concern of mine
<evand> fortunately colinux didn't happen, but the list is still too long
<superm1> cjwatson, no particular reason I can think of.  just thinking back and i've always seen it ran only in case statements
<mpt> evand, so is it that the your-stuff area is write-only, space used by deleted files isn't reallocated?
<mpt> (on USB sticks with usb-creator)
<evand> mpt: that's my understanding.
<cjwatson> mm, a lot of people overconditionalise maintscripts, and hardly anyone gets the rollback cases right
<cjwatson> let's see, preinst install/upgrade you clearly want to add the diversion
<cjwatson> preinst abort-upgrade is error unwind from postrm upgrade so needs to undo whatever postrm upgrade does
<superm1> or abort-install in that case too i suppose
<cjwatson> no preinst abort-install
<cjwatson> postrm upgrade goes after preinst upgrade, so ok that shouldn't remove the diversion
<superm1> oh i was thinking of postrm abort-install. where's that cheat sheet at... oh yeah http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts
<cjwatson> hmm. ok. I think you're right that it has to be conditional.
<cjwatson> unfortunate, that does indeed mean it'll need a version guard to remove it later
<cjwatson> which is sort of a shame because it never goes away
<cjwatson> oh well
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3322 ubiquity/debian/oem-config-gtk.postrm: clean up formatting from previous commit
<mpt> evand, so maybe something like "Deleting files from this area will not increase space available."
<mpt> er, "space available" -> "available space"
<mpt> (reinsert headache disclaimer here)
<cjwatson> deleting files from the persistent area will increase available space
<mpt> Then what doesn't?
<cjwatson> replacing files in the non-persistent area with files in the persistent area will decrease available space more than intuition would predict
<cjwatson> deleting files in the non-persistent area will not increase available space
<mpt> ah, so this is mainly about updates and installing new packages?
<cjwatson> mostly, yeah
<mpt> Whereas if you choose "Discarded on shutdown..." you can't install updates or new packages at all?
<mpt> or, you can, but they get discarded on shutdown too?
<mpt> If so, that makes this much simpler
<mpt> evand?
<cjwatson> right, the latter
<mpt> ok!
<cjwatson> turns out people do want to upgrade the live USB stick quite often, we found out about this when a casper bug broke kernel upgrades a bit ...
<mpt> evand, so I suggest changing "documents and settings will be:" to "documents, settings, and new or updated software will be:"
<mpt> And now I'm going home, I'll read scrollback tomorrow if you have questions
<mpt> hm, actually, no, I'm taking this notebook home with me, but I'll be online in a couple of hours or so
<evand> sorry, was on the phone
<rbelem> cjwatson, i was debugging to discover where the problem was and i found out that the seeds list are not being populated
<rbelem> cjwatson, i made this change http://paste.ubuntu.com/219926/ to exit when this is the case
<rbelem> cjwatson, do you have any clues about why this is happening
<cjwatson> rbelem: dunno, run list-seeds under sh -x maybe?
<rbelem> cjwatson, in fact the problem is not in list-seeds but in germinate. it is generating the structure file without entries on the installer.
<cjwatson> might depend on what seeds you point it at ...
<cjwatson> that stuff has been stable for us for a long time
<rbelem> i'm using ubuntu.karmic and platform.karmic
<cjwatson> can you pastebin the entire contents of the structure file it generates? or is it literally empty?
<rbelem> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/219980/
<cjwatson> well that looks fine
<cjwatson> installer isn't supposed to have any dependencies
<cjwatson> what does 'list-seeds /path/to/that/structure/file installer' say?
<rbelem> cjwatson, it is returning nothing
<cjwatson> oh, I know
<cjwatson> you aren't using one of those cron.* wrappers as I suggested, and nor are you setting any of the environment variables they set
<cjwatson> if you want to produce an install CD (text installer), you need to set CDIMAGE_INSTALL=1 in the environment
<rbelem> i'm running the following line
<rbelem> LOCAL_SEEDS=file:///home/rodrigo/devel/ubuntu/seeds/ CDIMAGE_ROOT=`pwd` PROJECT=ubuntu CAPPROJECT=Ubuntu DIST=karmic ARCHES=i386 CDIMAGE_NOSYNC=1 IMAGE_TYPE=daily build-image-set daily
<cjwatson> you should use 'for-project ubuntu build-image-set daily' rather than setting PROJECT and CAPPROJECT; and add CDIMAGE_INSTALL=1 to that
<cjwatson> oh and you don't need to set IMAGE_TYPE=daily, the fact that you're running 'build-image-set daily' implies that
<cjwatson> you could just use cron.daily, that'd be easier
<cjwatson> LOCAL_SEEDS=file:///home/rodrigo/devel/ubuntu/seeds/ CDIMAGE_ROOT=`pwd` DIST=karmic ARCHES=i386 CDIMAGE_NOSYNC=1 for-project ubuntu cron.daily
<rbelem> cjwatson, nice! :-) i will try this right now
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> cjwatson, it is working! \o/
<cjwatson> good
<rbelem> cjwatson, i'm writing a script using debmirror to reduce the disk usage. Do you think this might be interesting to add to the mainline?
<cjwatson> sure, potentially
<rbelem> cjwatson, neat! i will finish it and put it in my branch
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 132
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=132;mbox=yes)
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 132ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r769 ubuntu/ (16 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 61
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r770 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from Debian 62
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r771 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 62ubuntu1
<svenstaro> Hey there, can you guys tell me how "pluggable" Ubiquity is as it stands?
<svenstaro> As in, can I write a plugin to support different installation profiles? Does it support tours already?
<cody-somerville> svenstaro, It is but not as "pluggable" as plain debian-installer
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1221 ubuntu/lib/lvm-base.sh: honour partman locking when checking freeness
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r935 auto-setup/lib/md-base.sh: honour partman locking when checking freeness
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1222 ubuntu/lib/lvm-base.sh: mkdir -p in pv_prepare, just to be safe
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r936 auto-setup/lib/md-base.sh: mkdir -p in md_prepare, just to be safe
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-17
<shtylman> evand: the brnach I will be working out of is ~shtylman/ubiquity/kde_themeing currently, I have just started to make the transition to the new theme the frist one or two pages work
<evand> shtylman:  okay, thanks for the heads up.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: mterry * r3323 trunk/ (54 files in 6 dirs): add emacs modelines for ease of tabbing
<CIA-3> ubiquity: mterry * r3324 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): remove horizontal separator in gtk dialog
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: is there a reason for the padlock on today's cd's ubiquity desktop icon?
<cjwatson> usually means you can't write to it, but don't know
<cjwatson> bet I have a guess though
<evand> it's owned by root in this case
<cjwatson> I reckon busybox sed -i doesn't preserve ownership
<cjwatson> you might want a manual chown in there, in casper
<evand> indee
<evand> d
<davmor2> evand: I just noticed it was owned by root :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: mterry * r3325 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): fix noninteractive bug when setting the user's language
<cjwatson> davmor2: BTW can you check to see if aufs is in use? 'ps aucx | grep unionfs-fuse' should say nothing, and 'lsmod | grep aufs' should list aufs
<cjwatson> the kernel team put that back in recently
<davmor2> aufs 150604 1
<davmor2> and ps aucx showed nothing
<cjwatson> rock on
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r654 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser): Busybox sed does not preserve ownership, so chown after using it.
<davmor2> so the padlock is nothing to worry about then :)
<evand> nope
<davmor2> cool :)
<cjwatson> evand: can you confirm when you're planning to upload usb-creator with the windows backend? it needs to be Monday at the latest for a3
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1223 ubuntu/lib/lvm-base.sh: fix lock detection
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1224 ubuntu/lib/lvm-base.sh: typo
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r937 auto-setup/lib/md-base.sh: fix lock detection
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r684 auto-setup/ (5 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: * Add a menu under "Configure encrypted volumes", making this more in line
<CIA-3> partman-crypto:  with partman-lvm and partman-md.
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: * Rearrange crypto configuration per the
<CIA-3> partman-crypto:  foundations-karmic-server-installer-improvements specification. Instead
<CIA-3> partman-crypto:  of requiring partitions to be set for use as physical volumes for
<CIA-3> partman-crypto:  encryption first, we now offer all partitions that could be used as
<cjwatson> foundations-karmic-server-installer-improvements done bar the uploads
<juliux> hi
<juliux> is there a list online which packages are installed if i choose ubuntu-cli system?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/structure, start at standard (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/standard) and then also look at the depended-upon sets listed in the structure file
<cjwatson> in other words, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/standard plus http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/minimal plus http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/required
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-18
<bipster> can anyone assist me with an ubuntu (jaunty) video problem? (is this the right place to ask?)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-19
 * shtylman note to self...removing /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is BAD!
<shtylman> rgreening: how goes the usb installer?
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> KDE FE is done...
<rgreening> evand is re-writing the BE
<rgreening> to support devicekit-disks... so waiting on that.
<shtylman> cool
<cipcie> Hello I would like same information about wubi. Witch type file system use wubi? Ext3 or NTFS or AuFS?
<cipcie> Anyone can help me?
<shtylman> cjwatson: I have accidentally changed the language in my test virtual machine, is there a way I can change it back without re-installing?
<shtylman> cjwatson: specifically the language it uses in console...
<evand> cipcie: Wubi writes an ext3 filesystem into a file on an NTFS filesystem.
<cipcie> evand: tanks a lot,
<cjwatson> shtylman: fiddle with /etc/default/locale, and maybe /etc/environment and /etc/default/gdm
<shtylman> cjwatson: I ended up doing a reconfigure on console-setup :) ... couldn't fiddle with anything as typing was in a different language...
<shtylman> it was a very amusing problem to solve...
<cjwatson> oh, that's not language then, that's keyboard layout
<shtylman> right... sorry I might have miss-spoke
<shtylman> cjwatson: also, installer unrelated... but related to foundations: bug #398059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398059 in linux "system does not boot due to device-mapper error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398059
<shtylman> heard anyone else complain about it?
<shtylman> I havn't been able to boot into any of the -31 kernels because of it
<shtylman> asked in #ubuntu-kernel a few times...no response, so I don't know if it is very specific or whatnot
<cjwatson> first I've heard of it, sorry - have to put the children to bed now so it's not really a good time to investigate :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: no prob...enjoy that task :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-19
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1332 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-9 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1333 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu14
<lfaraone> Is there documentation on how the LiveCD s are created? I googled around for it, but wasn't able to find anything about it.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: superm1 * r4135 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: If a package that was marked for installation is upgradable (and thus
<CIA-97> ubiquity: already installed), mark it for upgrade. (LP: #604585)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-20
<xivulon> ls
<joschi> how can I tell d-i or more precisely partman that I want to have the remaining free space of a hard drive (after the partitions have been created) in a LVM volume group?
<joschi> e.g. create a partition with 10G in the volume group and have the rest unassigned to any LV, but assigned to the volume group
<komputes> Any idea how to reinstall the bootloader on a usb-creator created USB stick - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/589483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589483 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "debian-installer (booted from usb) installs MBR to usb device instead of cciss device (affects: 1) (heat: 83)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ev> komputes: syslinux
<komputes> oh hi there ev :)
<ev> Hi
<ev> How goes it
<komputes> good good
<komputes> ev: so you think "syslinux /dev/sdb" should do it?
<ev> I don't have access to manpages, but that should do it. Might want to use -f
<komputes> ev: cheers, I added a comment, we'll see how the OP responds...
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-21
<CIA-97> ubiquity: superm1 * r4136 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): install.py: Update APT usage from deprecated functions and variables.
<ev> cool, thanks
<joschi> hi! how can I tell d-i or more precisely partman that I want to have the remaining free space of a hard drive (after the partitions have been created) in a LVM volume group?
<joschi> e.g. create a partition with 10G in the volume group and have the rest unassigned to any LV, but assigned to the volume group
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4160 maverick-redesign/ (10 files in 6 dirs): Initial commit of parallel debconffilter work. Do not expect this to work yet.
<shtylman> any of you guys going to debconf?
<ev> shtylman: oh my god
<ev> it slipped my mind that you, you know, live there
<ev> yes
<ev> both cjwatson and I will be there
<ev> lets meet up
<ev> cjwatson: it may be that sausage talking, but would it be crazy to benchmark a C implementation of scripts/install.py now that it's going to be much simpler?
<ev> mind you, /not for maverick/
<shtylman> ev: haha... no worries.. yes, we should meet up :)
<superm1> ev, what about plugins that normally get called out in scripts/install.py?  or are you thinking just a C implementation for certain portions of it?
<ev> superm1: plugin installing is moving into its own module (working on that now)
<ev> it's needed for the debconffilter parallel thingy
<ev> as the parallel database (which we use for the file copy) is just an in memory database with no bridge to the real database
<ev> so plugin install happens on the real db
<superm1> some of the things that are done in scripts/install.py would  be annoying to implement in C I think
<ev> perhaps
<ev> I am ripping an awful lot out
<superm1> i guess i'll have to see what you mean once you've got a few commits up
<ev> but this might not work, as there's a lot of state that's held onto between copy start and finish
<ev> sure
<ev> by the way, I got the installer session panel mostly working
<ev> it's just missing tray icon support
<ev> but indicators work
<superm1> cool!
<ev> so in addition to the wireless page in the installer, you can also select your wifi network from the panel.  win!
<superm1> is there going to be a custom indicator applet developed for changing locale on the fly as originally invisioned, or is that going to push out further?
<ev> I believe DX was working on such a thing at some point, but I'll check with them tomorrow
<superm1> cjwatson, i noticed current builds are using a different syntax in isolinux.cfg to load gfxboot, 'ui gfxboot bootlogo'.  that's going to be troublesome for older versions of syslinux isn't it?  eg people burning images from systems older than maverick to usb keys
<superm1> cjwatson, and actually it seems some people are reporting just that (bug 608382)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608382 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Error: Unkown keyword in configuration file (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-22
<CIA-97> console-setup: cjwatson * r148 ubuntu/ (788 files in 31 dirs): merge from Debian 1.55
<cjwatson> superm1: can't help that
<cjwatson> superm1: that's the only syntax supported by current syslinux
<ev> yay!
<ev> progress is slightly broken (starts over between install and plugininstall (could use a rename)), but otherwise the install and plugininstall split works!
<ev> thanks to pychecker and pyflakes for catching lots of bugs that would've otherwise taken up a significant amount of time hunting down.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4161 maverick-redesign/ (7 files in 5 dirs): Split install.py into install.py (file copy) and plugininstall.py (everything else). The former is run with the in-memory debconf database, the latter is run with the normal debconf database.
<CIA-97> console-setup: cjwatson * r149 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config): Go back to always asking layout before variant.
<CIA-97> console-setup: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-97> console-setup: Migrate from old console-setup/* to new keyboard-configuration/*
<CIA-97> console-setup: question names.
<rgreening> hey ev, you around
<ev> hiya
<rgreening> how goes ev
<ev> pretty well.  Ubuntu sprint this week, so covering off as much of the installer redesign as I can
<ev> how are you?
<rgreening> got an interesting bug in usb-creator (backend releated). If you use the --iso to add an image and specify the path in any form other than ./ it fails to add_image
<rgreening> I'm ok. Been busy of late.
<ev> ah, interesting
<ev> can you make sure a bug is filed for it?  (I don't have free time to look at usb-creator bugs until at least feature freeze)
<ev> good deal
<rgreening> yeah, line 24 of base/backend.py is where it fails the 'exists' test
<rgreening> Im hoping to figure out why the exists test is failing. could be a python bug
<ev> doubtful
<rgreening> yeah, I think the exists in os.path behaves different than it's programmed.
<rgreening> ev: "On some platforms, this function may return False if permission is not granted to execute os.stat()  on the requested file, even if the path physically exists."
<rgreening> from the docs.
<rgreening> ev: yep. sure enuff. setting the +x on the .iso and os.path.exists now detects the file
<rgreening> so, need to make a change or two to the code to deal with this.
<ev> +x sets the executable bit, that's not the same as being able to stat a file
<ev> but yeah, if you can't read a file as the user you're running usb-creator as, then usb-creator quite simply cannot do anything with the file.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4162 maverick-redesign/ (16 files in 6 dirs): Add an installer session panel.
<CIA-97> usb-creator: rgreening * r314 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/base/backend.py): Fix bug #608741. Now adding iso via commandline works as expected.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608741 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "adding image via commandline does not work correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608741
<rgreening> ev ^
<rgreening> ev, the docs for os.path.exists says the file can exist and be readable, but on some systems it will return false if +x not set. Seems to be the exact case. I switched to isfile, which is more accurate and fixes the issue.
<ev> okay, thanks
<rgreening> ev, whne will we release a new version? I'd like ot get this fix into lucid as soon as possible.
<ev> +x doesn't define whether a stat call works, but I see nothing wrong with that code
<ev> you're welcome to do an SRU for it
<rgreening> ok. well, shouldn't we put it in maverick first and then I can do the backport? Or ...
<rgreening> dunno if it's easier that way or not...
<rgreening> but it should def be released in maverick asap..
<CIA-97> usb-creator: rgreening * r315 trunk/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Bump version info to 0.2.23
<rgreening> ev ^
<ev> rgreening: you can create a ~usb-creator-hackers/usb-creator/lucid branch
<ev> and release from that
<rgreening> I have to run for a couple of hours (meetings).  I'll touch back later and followup.
<rgreening> ty
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4163 maverick-redesign/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fix some apt deprecation warnings.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4164 maverick-redesign/ (bin/ubiquity-dm src/panel/panel.c): Actually run the panel in the installer session.
<ev> rgreening: sure thing
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4165 maverick-redesign/scripts/ (install.py plugininstall.py): Wrap plugininstall's run method in a cleanup decorator.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4166 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Don't start installing when the user presses back from the partitioning page (whoops).
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1334 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-10 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1335 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu15
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-23
<dpm> cjwatson, on ubiquity we've got quite a lot of templates along the line of 'd-i/source/choose-mirror/debian/pobuild/templates.pot', which tend to fill up the queue. We're assessing how to fix this, either on LP by blacklisting templates under 'd-i/source/' so that they don't enter the queue, or on the package. Would it be possible (i.e. not incredibly hard) to stop the package from generating those templates.pot templates?
<cjwatson> most of them are in the source package, so pretty hard.
<cjwatson> (and they need to be)
<cjwatson> the one you mention is an exception
<cjwatson> anything that's d-i/source/*/debian/po/templates.pot is actually in the source package though
<dpm> ok, thanks cjwatson
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4167 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Don't let the user back up to the partitioning page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4168 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: Set the timezone name in the entry box.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4169 maverick-redesign/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Show the progress section from partitioning commit rather than from the first progress bar.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4169 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Show the progress section from partitioning commit rather than from the first progress bar.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4170 maverick-redesign/ (gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Only set the page title once we're ready to display the page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4171 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Substitute the release name and version into the prepare page title.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4172 maverick-redesign/gui/gtk/stepPrepare.ui: Get closer to the specification's spacing on the prepare page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4137 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: Refactor default boot device calculation, bringing it into sync with
<CIA-97> ubiquity: grub-installer. This should ensure that when installing to a removable
<CIA-97> ubiquity: device we always default to installing GRUB to that same device as well,
<CIA-97> ubiquity: while leaving the situation for installations to hard disks unchanged
<CIA-97> ubiquity: (LP: #549756).
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4173 maverick-redesign/ (debian/ubiquity.templates scripts/install.py): Display a friendly progress message when we're waiting for the user to complete the remaining pages.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4120 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.24
<cjwatson> *cough*, er, whoops
 * cjwatson adds ..
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4121 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: Refactor default boot device calculation, bringing it into sync with
<CIA-97> ubiquity: grub-installer. This should ensure that when installing to a removable
<CIA-97> ubiquity: device we always default to installing GRUB to that same device as well,
<CIA-97> ubiquity: while leaving the situation for installations to hard disks unchanged
<CIA-97> ubiquity: (LP: #549756).
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4122 lucid-proposed/d-i/sources.list: include lucid-updates in sources.list
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4123 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.25
<mpt> ev, is setting up a wireless connection on track for the Maverick installer?
<ev> bah, he left
<davmor2> ev: he didn't he ran
<ev> heh
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4174 maverick-redesign/gui/gtk/ (stepPartAsk.ui stepPrepare.ui ubiquity.ui): Fix the spacing on some pages.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4175 maverick-redesign/ (22 files in 10 dirs): Add cheese python bindings.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4176 maverick-redesign/ (configure configure.ac debian/control src/cheese/Makefile.am): Install the cheese module to the right place.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4177 maverick-redesign/.bzrignore: Update bzrignore.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-24
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r4138 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: bterm-unifont 1.2,
<CIA-6> ubiquity: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu4, grub-installer 1.49ubuntu12, partman-auto
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 91ubuntu3.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r4139 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.3
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-25
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl: sync KeyboardNames.pl
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/keyboard-configuration.config: typo
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/debian/keyboard-configuration.config: restore code to drop the layout/variant priority to high on fresh installs
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r154 ubuntu/debian/keyboard-configuration.config: migrate a few more questions, and unregister the old ones to avoid doing it again later
<CIA-6> console-setup: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-6> console-setup: Use the default keyboard model if an existing configuration file sets
<CIA-6> console-setup: XKBMODEL="".
<cjwatson> ^- not ready for upload yet - I'm going on holiday, may poke at it at some point, but I rather suggest not attempting to upload it 'til I get back
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-18
<ev> cjwatson: what URL format would you like for the wubi builds? Is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/wubi/current/, ... okay?
<ev> oh and for the curious, xz -9 brings the wubi disk image and bootloader down to 467M, -9e offered no change and -6 came in at 491M
<ev> beats the hell out of 700M
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4765 pygi/ (tests/test_gtkwidgets.py ubiquity/nm.py): Don't show a strength icon for the wifi card, even if there are no APs.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4766 pygi/ (tests/test_gtkwidgets.py ubiquity/nm.py): Fix one-off error on setting the correct signal strength icon.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4767 pygi/ubiquity/nm.py: One more place where we were using the wrong parent iter check.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4768 pygi/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Add a test for the NetworkManagerTreeView data_func.
<cjwatson> ev: wubi urls> that seems ok
<ev> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<cjwatson> ev: your latest download-live-filesystems apparently has a syntax error
<cjwatson> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/download-live-filesystems: 24: Syntax error: "elif" unexpected
<ev> ugh, fixing
<ev> apols, written at ridiculous o'clock
<ev> fixed
<ev> I had messed up the merge conflicts
<cjwatson> thanks
<brendand> trying to install from USB the 10.04.3 candidate:
<brendand> Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<brendand> vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<cjwatson> you need to use a lucid system to run usb-creator, unfortunately
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/645818
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 645818 in usb-creator "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [Medium,Triaged]
<brendand> what a conundrum
<brendand> i guess vbox will do it
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4769 pygi/ubiquity/nm.py: Add wireless_hardware_present method. Expose connection state change as a signal (doesn't seem to work yet).
<CIA-37> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r59 ubuntu/ (autopartition-loop debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> partman-auto-loop: Migrate from /var/run/sendsigs.omit to /run/sendsigs.omit.d/ntfs-3g,
<CIA-37> partman-auto-loop: matching ntfs-3g 1:2011.1.15-0.1ubuntu2.
<CIA-37> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r60 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu20
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4787 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config.oem-config.upstart): Remove dead code from debian/oem-config.oem-config.upstart.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4128 lucid-proposed/debian/ (4 files):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Separate out oem-config-debconf into a new Upstart job to prevent race
<CIA-37> ubiquity: conditions between oem-config-gtk and gdm (thanks, Mario Limonciello;
<CIA-37> ubiquity: LP: #650703).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4129 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: clarify
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4130 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.27
<cjwatson> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/find-live-filesystem: 150: Syntax error: redirection unexpected (expecting ")")
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<cjwatson> ah, looks like you/someone fixed that already
<ev> yeah, sorry about that
<ev> not sure how that snuck in
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4422 maverick-proposed/debian/ (4 files):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Separate out oem-config-debconf into a new Upstart job which is only
<CIA-37> ubiquity: installed in the oem-config-debconf package, to prevent race conditions
<CIA-37> ubiquity: between oem-config-gtk and gdm (thanks, Mario Limonciello; LP: #650703).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4423 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.10
<ev> ugh, I'll have live-build's ubuntu revision up to triple digits before long
<cody-somerville> ev, oh?
<ev> cody-somerville: just hacking wubi into place
<cody-somerville> ev, I'm sitting next to Daniel Bauman, upstream for live-build
<cody-somerville> ev, Anything we can push upstream?
<ev> it's all handled as a hook
<ev> see debian/patches/build-wubildr.patch
<cody-somerville> ev, FYI (incase you weren't aware), you can just drop that into the local hooks directory in your config for testing purposes.
<ev> indeed - my problems entirely lie around cdimage though
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4770 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Pass required user_data parameter to callbacks.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4771 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: It's increment, not incr, now.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4772 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Port over the edit partition box.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4773 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: The GtkDialog's content area is wrapped in a function call now.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4774 pygi/gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui: Port stepPartAdvanced UI to GTK3
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-19
<ev> ugh, I'm getting a UnicodeDecodeError, but somehow only when the code in question is run inside ubiquity
<cjwatson> ev: it's too late for 10.04.3, but could you do an SRU for bug 606134, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606134 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package has outdated translations in Ubuntu 10.04.1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606134
<cjwatson> you assigned it to yourself last year
<ev> for 10.04.4?
<cjwatson> yeah
<ev> okay, will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> sure thing
 * cjwatson is moving unfixed 10.04.3 bugs to 10.04.4 and noticed it
<ev> current fun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647180/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/647181/
<cjwatson> v.decode('utf-8') ?
<cjwatson> maybe , 'ignore'
<ev> sure, v.decode works, but I'm just baffled as to how there is any difference in behavior at all between the two programs
<ev> that is, what on earth is making pygtk work there :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I can't see explicit decoding happening in any relevant part of pygtk
<cjwatson> but could be looking in the wrong place
<cjwatson> woo.  first stage of multiarch Packages/Translations enhancements to LP landing ...
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was looking at critical foundations bugs and discovered bug 562706 and was trying to figure what was wrong and if it is still relevant
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562706 in tasksel "On i386, selecting the ubuntu studio packages fails to install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562706
<cjwatson> Launchpad doesn't know about ubuntustudio
<cjwatson> we probably ought to fix that
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could elaborate a wee bit?
<cjwatson> done in the bug
<cjwatson> pushing an LP branch for it now
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it thanks
<bdmurray> additionally yesterday I'd mentioned memtest and redirecting some bugs to grub
<cjwatson> I saw and replied
<bdmurray> I had an apport branch merged for this but was wondering if there were more checks to be made
<cjwatson> ("yes please" or words to that effect)
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/oneiric/apport/ubuntu/revision/1799
<bdmurray> specifically the 'grub_errors' list
<cjwatson> maybe postrm.d as well as postinst.d
<cjwatson> I suspect for other things you know better than me what's showing up in bugs :-)
<cjwatson> you could probably ditch "error" from the last one; anything grub-probe whines about is likely to be a grub2 bug
<bdmurray> sounds good thanks
<cjwatson> oh, and also, the grub-probe case should be a grub2 bug even if update-grub is provided by grub
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4775 pygi/ (gui/gtk/stepLanguage.ui ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Port Language GtkBuilder file to GTK+3.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Move language page sizing hacks to GTK+3.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Fix unicode handling in ubi-language.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4776 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/keyboard_query.py: The resizable propery now sets whether a window's size can be modified.
<bdmurray> looking at existing bugs I don't see any with postrm.d and zz-update-grub
<cjwatson> possibly not - it is possible though
<bdmurray> okay, its easy enough to add
<cjwatson> as both scripts exist
<kyleN> Hi, I have a question about oem-config. specifically, even though I have fully preseeded my custom image to zh_CN, and oem-config does launch in zh_CN, three of the four notification applets are still in English, even though LANGUAGE is zh_CN locale is same, and zh-hans language packs are installed.
<kyleN> after oem-config runs, the applets display in zh_CN. so somehow they are not picking up the locale until oem-config is completed.
<kyleN> ibus notification applet IS in zh_CN
<kyleN> network-manager-applet, sound, and session are the three applets strangely in English
<superm1> the panel and those first three applets get started before zh_CN is applied to the environment I think
<kyleN> superm1, yes
<superm1> ibus applet gets started later on after the U/I begins to come up
<superm1> and afte the preseed has been picked up
<kyleN> superm1, so how do I preseed the panel to use my locale of choice?
<superm1> well i don't think there is a way right now
<superm1> a potential solution might be having ubiquity-dm try to read the the preseeded locale and set it up before it starts up the panel
<kyleN> superm1, I don't think I need the panel. can I hide it?
<superm1> sure, just dpkg-divert it out of the way and it won't cause a problem
<kyleN> superm1,I need the panel later, just not now. is there a gconf or other setting to hide it? i can reset it to show perhaps on first user login
<superm1> the ubiquity panel is not the same as the unity panel
<superm1> /usr/lib/ubiquity/panel is the ubiquity panel
<kyleN> ah
<kyleN> ok, that's a good lead superm1. thx
<superm1> sure.
<kyleN> superm1, this looks like a panel bug to me. do you agree?
<superm1> it's a deficiency yes
<superm1> since it's spawned outside of the ubiquity process i'm not sure there is an easy interface to update the environment of those widgets
<kyleN> ok. I'll look into filing a deficiency :)
<superm1> :)
<kyleN> superm1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/812988
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 812988 in ubiquity "panel does not pick up preseeded locale/translation" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> kyleN, does this fix the issue maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/647435/
<kyleN> superm1, I will check that after lunch and let you know. and thanks!
<superm1> ok cool, if not, then it's probably more involved and ev might have some ideas
<cornwall> Hi, is this the place for discussing and asking design ideas?
<charlie-tca> That is usually #ayatana, but it might be a closed channel
<kyleN> superm1, I added that text to /etc/oem-config, rebooted and it worked :) Except that ibus no longer shows in panel.
<kyleN> sorry, to /etc/init/oem-config
<superm1> what triggers ibus launching?
<kyleN> superm1, that may be sunspots and will do a more proper test
<kyleN> superm1, I will try diverting the upstart file and install this one via another pkg. I'll reinstall the image, drop to tty before oem-config, install my pkg, reboot, and see what happens
<superm1> ok
<kyleN> superm1, as to what triggers ibus. there are xinput variables: /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus
<cornwall> charlie-tca: I was asking that regarding ubiquity
<kyleN> superm1, now that I think of it, since this is a conf file, i probably do not even need to divert, just install into place, eh?
<ev> \o/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/
<ev> cjwatson: I added a bin/cron.wubi for that.  Hacking it into bin/cron.daily-live,build-image-set,etc seemed like I'd be mostly #if 0'ing it for a very small bit of code, so I hope that's okay.
<ev> I can refactor if it's going to be an issue
<kyleN> superm1, i was wrong about the divert not being necessary :)
<stefanw_> i did a clean re-install of 10.04 and now I am getting ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<stefanw_> think it has something to do with the fact that we declined DHCP on install and am trying to get Static to work
<james_w> hi, I'm getting "checksum mismatches" trying to write both natty and oneiric usb with usb-creator, any tips on debugging why?
<james_w> ah, I should try oneiric directly too
<james_w> that seemed to work better, it's booting the live image now
<james_w> I'm happy to debug if that's desired
<james_w> oh, this is a natty host by the way
<superm1> kyleN, hmm so any luck then after a full test with divert?
<kyleN> superm1, it worked, but still I have a minor panel issue. no ibus and theme seems wrong. I am going for a more proper test though: install package at image build time rather than interrupting oem-config > tty > install pkg with dpkg > reboot
<superm1> the wrong theme tends to happen when changing languages previously too
<kyleN> superm1, the wrong theme is that the panel is white, except where the notifications are, which is black
<superm1> that happened while ibus spawned previously i thought
<superm1> is ibus maybe spawning and then crashing or so?
<kyleN> possibly. ibus-daemon certainly should spawn
<kyleN> superm1, maybe ibus-daemon is not even being spawned properly any more. how can I tell if it ever ran?
<superm1> i'm not sure really
<superm1> does it log to syslog or anything?
<kyleN> i've looked and have not found
<kyleN> superm1, the language-selector's ImSwitch.py module does it, for one
<kyleN> superm1, via the im-switch command
<kyleN> superm1, and ubiquity does it via (src pkg): ubiquity/im_switch.py
<superm1> kyleN, ah right so that's exactly it.  the LANG in os.environ matches what was preseeded so the im_switch.start_im() wouldn't get called
<kyleN> aha
<kyleN> superm1, so to get back to the start, why is the preseeded locale not being picked up?
<superm1> ubiquity-dm spawns the X session, followed by the panel, followed by the ubiquity process
<kyleN> I suppose one could put a call to debconf into the code to get it
<superm1> the ubiquity process is what reads the preseeded locale
<superm1> so LANG hasn't been set by the time the panel is spawned.
<kyleN> right
<kyleN> can ubiquity-dm read the preseed?
<superm1> yes, but you achieved the same thing by reading /etc/default/locale in the upstart job
<kyleN> well, except it doesn't quite work yet.
<superm1> I guess another way to solve it would be to unset LANG from the environment before ubiquity itself starts then
<superm1> that or modify the logic in ubiquity/i18n.py to start_im() on more situations
<superm1> ev, have you followed all above?  which way would you lean?
<kyleN> superm1, before that, can you check this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647540/
<kyleN> there is an extra line in there that you didn't have but oem-config.conf did
<kyleN>  >/var/run/oem-config.upstarted
<kyleN> seems find but I don't quite get a script line starting with ">"
<kyleN> fine
<superm1> in oneiric that line is gone because of the /run transition
<superm1> i made the patch from trunk
<kyleN> so you think it is not a problem?
<superm1> not related to this no
<kyleN> superm1, I don't think we want to modify ubiquity to start_im() on more situations. that is, IM should only start for proper langs
<kyleN> I would prefer a conf file solution so i don't need to patch ubiquity.
<superm1> well i think you'll need to patch ubiquity until this is properly fixed, i don't see the whole thing being fixable in files in /etc
<kyleN> ok. not a big problem
<kyleN> in this case, it is for a Chinese-only image. so if I could modify ubiquity to always start IM, that would not be a problem
<superm1> then ubiquity/i18n.py is where start_im() is spawned it looks, so just change that logic
<kyleN> still, there would be the theme issue
<kyleN> the panel theme
<superm1> that's been around a while, i don't think there is a solution for it yet
<superm1> maybe this whole thing would just be easier in your situation if you just didn't use the panel during oem-config
<kyleN> i'd rather have the panel theme slightly wrong and have IM
<kyleN> that is a possibility
<kyleN> however it removes session. so user cannot reboot
<kyleN> and network admin
<superm1> should the IM start on basically any non en_US language?
<superm1> it seems to me that calling start_im on any non en_US language should be safe
<kyleN> in this image, there is only english and chinese/S. and english is really just for testing. so I would be willing to always start IM
<kyleN> in the more general case (ubuntu), I don't think IM should start for all non-english langs
<superm1> well i'm talking more for the general case
<kyleN> so im is simply not appropriate for non-english.
<kyleN> for *all* non-english
<superm1> it looks like there is some logic to block it from starting in im_switch.py except in certain cases
<superm1> so for your case go ahead and just start it by modifying that logic, for the general case this will have to be investigated a little bit more
<kyleN> superm1, first it is killed, then started if conditions merit
<superm1> it looks like it hunts for a conf file for LANG in /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d first
<superm1> if it doesn't find one it won't spawn
<kyleN> i will see if that conf file exists at the right time. If not, I can add one via another config pkg
<superm1> so i think this would be the solution then:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/647559/
<kyleN> before looking at your suggestion, there are conf files in /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ zh_CN amoung others. there is no "en" though.
<superm1> yeah it looks like it won't spawn on any language unless it's in that directory
<kyleN> perhaps it is ok to hide the panel :)
<kyleN> now I am thinking i may not need the IM during oem-config
<kyleN> so the panel and apps are translated during oem config. but no IM. IM can only be used to enter Name anyway. this may not be required for Chinese users. If so, this would be a viable solutoin
<kyleN> (panel and apps translated via your first suggestion, superm1, and thank you very much for that)
<superm1> ok sure no problem
<superm1> i'll add my proposed diff to that bug and wait for feedback from ev or cjwatson on which way they lean
<kyleN> superm1, I am not sure why when I export LANG and LOCALE per your suggestion, then IM doesn't launch, whereas it did launch previously. Do you know why?
<superm1> yeah, it's because of that logic in ubiquity/i18n.py where it checks if LANG was previously set
<superm1> and that's why the diff in the second part of my suggestion should resolve that potentially
<kyleN> ok. I'll check that.
<kyleN> superm1, by modifying i18n.py, i can have my cake and pie: im starts, panel applets in chinse.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-20
<cjwatson> ev: cron.wubi> it'll do for the moment at any rate, although it's surprisingly missing the debug/nopublish options
<ev> cjwatson: ah, I didn't realize those were important in the wubi context.  Adding :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure they are, I can just imagine it being a surprise that they aren't there
<ev> noted
<cjwatson> ev: (btw, my wubi/lucid rebuild request is loads more urgent than this :-) )
<ev> rebuild request?
<ev> I think I missed that
<ev> ohh
<ev> I did see that but stupidly thought it was the scrollback from days ago
<ev> on it now
<ev> sorry
<cjwatson> np, thanks - my mistake anyway :-/
<ev> cjwatson: new wubi is up
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4777 pygi/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Set attributes in the GtkBuilder files rather than in gtk_ui.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4778 pygi/debian/ubiquity.templates: Fix the markup on the hidden partitions label, given that we can't set attributes for it since it has an embedded link.
<cjwatson> ev: you forgot to push your merge of Brian's plymouth branch
<cjwatson> (I almost duplicated work before I remembered to check)
<ev> oh, have I misunderstood how that works? I thought uploading caused the distributed development stuff to do a commit
<cjwatson> err, only if it's not confused.  in general if you can push it yourself, you should
<ev> ah, okay
<ev> will do now
<cjwatson> definitely if it's a merge you should
<cjwatson> because otherwise the metadata won't automatically get updated on the MP
<cjwatson> (because it will commit the same content, but won't know what branch it was merged from)
<ev> ah, okay
<cjwatson> in this case it didn't due to whatever http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/plymouth.html means
<ev> speaking of which, can I break your lock?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> sorry, I c-ced my commit
<ev> cheers
<cjwatson> oh god, my spam filter has gone berserk
<ev> oh?
<cjwatson> loads of ham filed as spam
<ev> eep
<cjwatson> and my mail system is ridiculously slow so running spamassassin --remove-markup on things takes ages
<cjwatson> maybe this is an opportunity to start using imap
<ev> and this is why I use Google :)
<ev> I haven't thought about spam in years
<cjwatson> your advertising is wasted on me :P
<cjwatson> having control of my mail, being able to run unix tools on it, etc. is far more valuable to me than the occasional cost of needing to deal with this kind of thing
<ev> fair play
<davmor2> ev: on oneiric the install has the tiny top bar again also if you connect an ethernet cable the connected to the internet doesn't change (wifi has no driver on this machine)
<ev> davmor2: they bumped version on the indicators again
<ev> it'll be fixed with a new upload that matches that change
<davmor2> ev: okay cool
<davmor2> ev: there is an underscore in front of install now
<CIA-37> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r60 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Don't fail if debconf questions are preseeded (LP: #810068).
<CIA-37> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r61 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 17
<CIA-37> kickseed: cjwatson * r284 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog handlers/iscsi.sh): Fix iSCSI ks_preseed calls to include a type field (LP: #810068).
<CIA-37> kickseed: cjwatson * r285 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.56ubuntu2
<bdmurray> I'm inclined to Won't Fix bug 812738 since its about 10.04.3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812738 in apport "No permission to /var/log/installer/casper.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812738
<bdmurray> actually what are the permissions now on the files in /var/log/installer/?
<bdmurray> it looks to me like you need to be root to read almost everything
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-21
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4779 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: Fix unicode handling on the keyboard page.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4780 pygi/ (configure configure.ac d-i/update-control debian/control): Bump indicator API to 0.4.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4781 pygi/gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui: Mostly fix the stepUserInfo UI.
<ev> I *hate* glade.
<ev> there seems to be something really wonky in its logic
<ev> when working with some existing widgets I end up with really weird behavior that doesn't match the settings at all
<ev> I had to recreate a bunch of things
<ev> ugh
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4782 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py: Fix hostname lookup
<bdmurray> ev: what are the permissions on the files in /var/log/installer/ after installing oneiric? it seems like most everything is only readable by root.
<ev> bdmurray: the debug log is only readable by root on purpose
<ev> as it can contain your password
<bdmurray> right but syslog partman and casper.log are the same
<bdmurray> at least were with a maverick install
<cjwatson> mm, it's unnecessary for partman, I forget in the case of casper.log
<bdmurray> I'll just modify the apport hook to use root_command_output for all the logs to be safe
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 801610 is a kernel bug right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801610 in debian-installer "Include enic & fnic drivers in ubuntu-installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801610
<cjwatson> just checking
<cjwatson> (two choices: either it's not shipped in any udeb at all, or it's shipped in a udeb that d-i isn't including.  the former is more likely)
<cjwatson> yup, kernel.  reassigned with a comment.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4783 pygi/ (tests/test_usersetup.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Add unit tests for the hostname check in the user-setup page.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4784 pygi/tests/test_usersetup.py: Added a test for the check_hostname function.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4785 pygi/ (tests/test_usersetup.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Added a test for the check_username function.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-22
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4786 pygi/ (tests/test_usersetup.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Added a test for the on_authentication_toggled function.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4788 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Change the first partitioning page title to 'Installation Type.'
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Thanks Matthew Paul Thomas.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4789 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: correct capitalization.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r226 diskimage/blobs/7z.exe: Use a more recent 7z.exe, which supports xz.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-23
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r227 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/ (common/backend.py win32/backend.py): Extract the .tar.xz file and expand it using resize2fs.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r228 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py: Use run_command instead of subprocess.call
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r229 diskimage/blobs/7z.dll: Add missing 7z.dll for xz decompression support.
<CIA-37> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r910 ubuntu/ (72 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 71
<CIA-37> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r911 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 71ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-24
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1495 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-6 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1496 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu47
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1258 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu2
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1497 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-7 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1498 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu48
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-16
<mpt> "There are no branches for debian-installer in Ubuntu in Launchpad."
<cjwatson> That's because our debian-installer branches have been in bzr so long that they predate the distribution namespace for branches.  lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu
<cjwatson> However that is only the build system and probably not what you're really looking for.
<mpt> Yeah, I just browsed that code ... I was looking for the "help.xml" referenced in <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer-help/am/+translate>
<cjwatson> Oh, in that case you are looking for that branch :-)
<cjwatson> build/boot/x86/help.xm
<cjwatson> l
<mpt> Oh, I totally didn't consider that it might be in build/boot/
<mpt> thanks :-)
<mpt> except that <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master/files/head:/build/boot/x86/> doesn't list a help.xml
<cjwatson> mpt: Wrong branch
<cjwatson> ~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu
<cjwatson> The branch you quoted would be ~vcs-imports except that at some point Launchpad got some funny ideas about namespacing import branches
<mpt> So different teams' branches of the same project contain different files?
<xnox> mpt: yes, but in general 'different branch contain different files'
<xnox> mpt: yes, but in general 'different branches contain different files'
<cjwatson> ~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master should be ~vcs-imports/debian-installer/master and is a bzr import of the upstream (i.e. Debian) git branch
<cjwatson> ~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu corresponds to the Ubuntu package
<maxb> Would you like it moved to ~vcs-imports ?
<cjwatson> Does that entail any loss of permission for us, in terms of e.g. being able to request an immediate import run in the web interface?
<maxb> You'd lose permission to be able to directly delete the branch, but anyone can request an immediate import run on any public import
<cjwatson> Then yes please
<cjwatson> Have the defaults for newly-created imports changed back to ~vcs-imports?
<maxb> No, and I don't think there are any plans for that
<maxb> The point in the original change was to let users rename/delete imports that they have created, IIUC
<maxb> Though it does do weird things for clarity
<xnox> cjwatson: about https://code.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/autolvm/+merge/114077 I have addressed your review comments.
<xnox> Did you have a chance to look at it and merge, or not?
<cjwatson> xnox: I've replied now
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. thanks. waiting for reply to arrive on launchpad.
<xnox> cjwatson: "Feel free to merge this once you've fixed the English issue above." Except that I am not in the ~ubuntu-installer team ;-)
<xnox> requested to join
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> how're your mail filters?
<xnox> cjwatson: stgraber warned me about them.
<xnox> cjwatson: should be ok. Will need to adjust them a little from the other bug mail.
<cjwatson> ok, you're a member now
<xnox> =))))
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Dmitrijs Ledkovs <dmitrijs.ledkovs@canonical.com> * rdmitrijs.ledkovs@canonical.com-20120716103000-zcr41rncvvn65qcs ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * Add experimental auto-lvm recipe
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto-lvm
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  44ubuntu1, partman-lvm 79
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Dmitrijs Ledkovs <dmitrijs.ledkovs@canonical.com> * rdmitrijs.ledkovs@canonical.com-20120716103215-2nlemlml08cdxn73 ubiquity/debian/ (77 files in 2 dirs): Update translation templates.
<cjwatson> xnox: cia_send_revno = true (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development#IRC_notification)
<xnox> cjwatson: ok, fixed. as well as setting cia_user & correct branch nickname.
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: is there a way to stop the webcam page appearing?
<cjwatson> Not a reasonable one that I know of
<cjwatson> We should have a command-line option at the very least
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5560 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py): Add a --no-webcam option to disable the webcam page.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5561 trunk/bin/ubiquity: Clean up command-line parsing a bit.
<ogra_> "dpkg: error processing /cdrom//.Trash-1000/files/pool/main/c/console-setup/console-setup-linux_1.76_all.deb (--unpack)" ...
 * ogra_ find it intresting how ".Trash-1000" gets processed here ... thats quite special
<ogra_> (from bug 1024827)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024827 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installer crash can't overwrite compose.ARMSCII-8.inc" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024827
<cjwatson> xnox: FWIW I'm going through and PEP-8ifying everything now
<stgraber> "everything" being xnox's changes or really "everything"? (wondering how big a change that's going to be ;))
<cjwatson> everything, because I got annoyed
<cjwatson> I'll do the lot and add a test
<cjwatson> better to get it out of the way
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5562 trunk/ (84 files in 13 dirs): Make all Python code pass pep8(1), and add a test to enforce this.
<cjwatson> <thunk>
<stgraber> cjwatson: did you have a chance to look at my comment in bug 998492? so far I'm pretty confident it's at least no regression anything, so I think I'll mark it verification-done so it gets out of proposed and we can push the next ubiquity SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998492 in ubiquity "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998492
<cjwatson> stgraber: Oh, yeah, I meant to get back to you on that.  Your problems sound like problems with the test environment rather than problems with the change itself, and I can believe that since the Perl script in question is fairly shonky; if it skipped the package that you got the proxy to munge and didn't throw any errors, then I think v-done is fine
<stgraber> fair enough, marked verification-done then.
<stgraber> verifying bug 992241 (a bit tricky as it'd technically need a rebuild of ubiquity to pick it up, but I'll do that with the next ubiquity upload)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992241 in mythbuntu "Upgrading using the live cd wipes /var/lib/mythtv/*" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992241
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5563 trunk/ubiquity/i18n.py: Fix test failure due to PEP-8 fixes.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5564 trunk/tests/run-frontend: Convert raw assert statements to unittest.TestCase methods (though this test seems to be completely broken anyway).
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-17
<jibel_> xnox, bug 1025580 , let me know if you need more info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025580 in partman-lvm "preseeded LVM installation stops with question "partman/confirm_nooverwrite" while it is preseeded to true" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025580
<maxb> < cjwatson> ~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master should be ~vcs-imports/debian-installer/master and is a bzr import of the upstream (i.e.  Debian) git branch
 * maxb actually gets around to making that change
<ogra_> dont expect many answers today, he is on vac. ;)
<xnox> ogra_: =) i think i broke lvm alternative images
<xnox> i am now pondering what to do
<xnox> investigate, why it broke or revert
<ogra_> how big would the revert be ...
<ogra_> and do you have any idea how long a fix would take ?
<ogra_> (investigation is definitely in order in any case)
 * xnox dropped off, and is back.
<ogra_> ogra_> how big would the revert be ...
<ogra_> <ogra_> and do you have any idea how long a fix would take ?
<ogra_> <ogra_> (investigation is definitely in order in any case)
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^
<xnox> ogra_: in the partman-lvm i have moved "apt-install lvm2" to finish.d from the post-base-installer.d
<xnox> for ubiquity to work out of the box
<xnox> but that broke the alternative cd
<ogra_> doesnt soud to intrusive to do a quick revert
<xnox> but I don't know if that will "fix" the alternative cds
<xnox> but it looks like the only common denominator
<ogra_> you can hack the alternate installer pretty easily while running it
<xnox> how? =)
<xnox> from the other VT?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if you know where your code lives in the installer and its just scripts, you can just edit on the fly#
<xnox> ok
<Blackyugin> Hi all, I want to instance the DBusConnect (oneconf class) to Ubiquity but I have a error with the test_gtkui in my user interface (named reinstall_sync) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096640/
<Blackyugin> Thanks a lot for precisions
<ogra_> best to wait for cjwatson, he wrote the tests i think ... but he is on vacation today
<xnox> Blackyugin: we ripped migration-assistant out of ubiquity
<xnox> did you pull recent code?
 * ogra_ was wondering about that
<ogra_> but i wasnt sure it was completely removed
<ogra_> ubiquity-2.10.16
 * xnox did it ;-)
<ogra_> smells like precise
<xnox> Blackyugin: also the unit test should probably not start a dbus session, or you should modify the test runner to start a dbus session for you
<Blackyugin> xnox : no i wort to the 12/04
<ogra_> and your removal stuff is in 2.10.17
<xnox> Blackyugin: we just, just, just removed it in precise ubiquity for 12.04.1
<ogra_> (uploaded to precise on may 30th)
<xnox> Blackyugin: so your dbus stuff should be either in "try: except:" blocks for unit tests
<ogra_> Blackyugin, get the source code from precise-proposed/precise-updates instead
<Blackyugin> xnox : The problem is only on my laptop
<xnox> aha =)
<xnox> are you running Gnome / Unity?
<Blackyugin> ogra_ : I can't update my version 12/04 to 12/04/01 because is a school project
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> you downloaded the source package somehow, right ?
<ogra_> instead of pulling it from precise, pull it from precise-updates
<ogra_> that will give you the fix
<xnox> Blackyugin: bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed
<xnox> or merge
<ogra_> right, or that
<xnox> Blackyugin: or bzr pull lp:ubiquity
<stgraber> the version of ubiquity without migration-assistant landed in -updates earlier today
<Blackyugin> xnox : ok i try
<ogra_> yep, 2h ago
<xnox> Blackyugin: in the ./tests/run you may want to test is DBUS is available with the stuff you need/want in the code
<xnox> or start your own private dbus there
<ogra_> stgraber, any idea why it took so long ?
<xnox> ogra_: you didn't test it ;-)
<ogra_> may 30th to today is quite some time
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, the other fix wasn't exactly trivial to test. Required some proxy with a bug dropping random packets :)
<xnox> oh yeah, /me failed at testing that one
<ogra_> xnox, well, i thought packages get removed from -proposed if they dont get tested within 14 days
<Blackyugin> xnox : Yes I know but I don't want test if the Dbus is available during the test
<stgraber> ogra_: I ended up letting it through on the basis of "can't be any worse than it used to be"
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> Blackyugin: but you have to, otherwise the test runs your code -> your code calls into dbus -> you get a failure
<xnox> Blackyugin: if you don't want that, make your code to be conditional around dbus, and skip if internet / dbus is not available
<xnox> ogra_: about alternative cd
<Blackyugin> xnox : Yes but my colleague don't have this problem...
<xnox> Blackyugin: are you running Gnome / Unity? Are you running ubuntu-one?
 * ogra_ is all ears
<ogra_> (which doesnt help on IRC, i know :P )
<xnox> if you are using Lubuntu/Xubuntu and don't have ubuntu-one, you might not have oneconf dbus session, nor the services of ubuntu one running
<xnox> hence you see the failure on your machine
<xnox> ogra_: some context Blackyugin is working on "reinstall your machine from UbuntuOne sync"
<ogra_> sweet !
<xnox> ogra_: where sync to UbuntuOne is list of installed packages etc...
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/View?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY
<ogra_> all the stufff i do manually when migrating to new HW :)
<xnox> has the mathews design
<Blackyugin> xnox : my colleague have 64bit and I have 32bit but I don't thinks is the problem
<xnox> and you are running Ubuntu & have ubuntu1 client signed in?
<Blackyugin> xnox : Gnome for previous question*
<xnox> hmm...
<Blackyugin> xnox : Yes I'm running to Ubuntu 12/04
<Blackyugin> 12.04*
<Blackyugin> xnox: 12.04 default iso
<xnox> Blackyugin: what happens if you run
<xnox> /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service
<xnox> on the command line?
<Blackyugin> xnox : I have the prompt
<xnox> Blackyugin: where does your code live?
<xnox> can you point me to a branch on lp.net I will try testing/reviewing it to see what could be wrong
<xnox> ?
<NCommander> cjwatson: (or anyone versed in d-i internals), around? I have an issue with the calxeda SRU; it won't pull udebs from updates out of the box, and I'm not sure if their's a switch or I need to edit the udeb.sources.list generator code
<cm-t> xnox: lp:calubiquity/devel
<cm-t> xnox: but not fully updated from our all localhost version
<cm-t> (hi)
<xnox> cm-t: Blackyugin: does above branch have the problem you describe?
<Blackyugin> xnox : If you pull the branch algaouzi
<xnox> NCommander: is that for alternative/server CDs?
<xnox> Blackyugin: ok.
<ogra_> NCommander, he is on vacation
<cm-t> he meant lp:~alguaouzi/calubiquity/devel
<cjwatson> NCommander: on vac (just today) but feel free to mail me and I'll try to answer - if this is for the debian-installer build system itself then make sure to base your work on the latest in precise-proposed
<NCommander> xnox: for netboot images
<Blackyugin> xnox : The DBusConnect is visible in ubiquity/plugins/ubi-chooseprofile.py
<cjwatson> because the first change I do in any -proposed series is typically to turn on pulling from post-release pockets
<NCommander> cjwatson: I have and did; it won't pull udebs anywhere expect -release
<xnox> Blackyugin: ok. I will look at it, but not now. Sometime later.
<cjwatson> and I know that works for what's in precise-proposed or else it wouldn't have built :)
<Blackyugin> xnox : Ok thanks a lot
<xnox> NCommander: USE_UDEBS_FROM_EXTRA ?= precise-security precise-updates precise-proposed
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/precise-proposed/revision/1682
<ogra_> right, thats in 20101020ubuntu136.1
<NCommander> hrm ...
<NCommander> Think I pulled from the wrong place
<NCommander> shutting up now. thanks
<xnox> hope we helped ;-)
 * xnox thinks I have a fix for lvm
<CIA-7> partman-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r1513 partman-lvm-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/aptinstall_lvm):
<CIA-7> partman-lvm: apt-installed exits with error code 1, if run during finish.d. Hence
<CIA-7> partman-lvm: adding "|| true", similar to all the other partman-$fs, to prevent
<CIA-7> partman-lvm: never ending "Setting up partitioning..." loop. (LP: #1025580)
<xnox> jibel: jibel_: once partman-lvm_79ubuntu2 hits the archive and the jenkins results are in, let me know if it fixes the issue or not
<xnox> where issue is bug 1025580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025580 in partman-lvm "preseeded LVM installation stops with question "partman/confirm_nooverwrite" while it is preseeded to true" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025580
<jibel> xnox, thanks! Il'' let you know
<jibel> s/Il''/I'll
<stgraber> jibel: will you want a respin for that and if so, what images should I respin?
<xnox> stgraber: ubuntu alternative and server, but i386 & amd64 specifically, since those are in jenkins / quick to test
<jibel> stgraber, that wouldn't hurt, if a builder have spare cycles
<stgraber> jibel,xnox: ok, I'll respin alternate+server before going for lunch (in an hour or so), the new partman-lvm should be built and published by then
<xnox> =)
<jibel> ta stgraber
<xnox> stgraber: partman-lvm published
<stgraber> xnox: according to LP, so an extra 30min before it's actually published
<stgraber> (LP marks the source and binary packages as published at the beginning of the publishing run, not at the end)
<xnox> stgraber: ah =) good to know.
<stgraber> xnox: starting the rebuilds now
<xnox> stgraber: thanks.... hopefully my fix, fixes it....
<stgraber> jibel: rebuild done
<jibel> stgraber, and test is running
<jibel> stgraber, and xnox's fix fixed it
<stgraber> yay!
<xnox> stgraber: jibel: looks like all is green ;-)
 * stgraber prepares the ubiquity SRU
<xnox> stgraber: what bug?
<xnox> bug(s)
<stgraber> bug 987050, bug 929092, bug 989279, bug 1017580, bug 1008255 and bug 992241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987050 in ubiquity "No "Prepare for shipping ..." option after OEM install from D-I" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987050
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929092 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NmSettingWirelessSecurityErrorQuark.Code1: Failed to determine AP security information" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989279 in ubiquity "Ubiquity fails to create encrypted home directory when no swap if configured" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989279
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017580 in ubiquity "Add the ability to run custom scripts inside ubiquity-dm" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008255 in ubiquity "Instillation crashes mid instillation upon pressing continue of account details setup," [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008255
<stgraber> basically every bug with a fix in quantal and that's targeted to precise
<stgraber> package is ready in bzr, just need to run the tests and update the paperwork (LP bugs)
<stgraber> paperwork done, now to upload that thing
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-18
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5565 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu7, partman-lvm 79ubuntu2.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5566 trunk/tests/run-pep8: Exempt autogenerated ubiquity/keyboard_names.py from the PEP-8 test.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5567 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.16
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1719 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/armadaxp.cfg debian/changelog): Move armhf/armadaxp to 3.2.0-1605 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1720 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu157
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-19
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5568 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Remove a stray comma, which broke this
<CIA-7> ubiquity: plugin.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5569 trunk/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Parse a compact representation of keyboard layouts and variants on the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: fly, rather than building them all into a giant static Python module.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: This is much more memory-efficient.
<StevenK> cjwatson: Nice! How much memory does that save?
<cjwatson> I measured it at around 19M virt on i386
<cjwatson> well, at ubiquity startup, which is the important bit as that's before swap is enabled
<cjwatson> (fairly unscientific, this was just in top)
<cjwatson> it uses a little more later when it actually reads the data, but only a few megabytes, and by then swap is generally in place
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5570 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.17
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1721 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.5.0-5 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1722 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu158
<jibel> I got bug 1026577 with ubiquity 2.11.16
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026577 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in _execute_child(): Can't convert 'list' object to str implicitly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026577
<cjwatson> Already fixed in .17
<jibel> ok, closing then :)
<cjwatson> Just did
<cjwatson> Doing an amd64/i386 live CD rebuild now
<cjwatson> grr, failed on amd64
<cjwatson>  libreoffice-common : Breaks: libreoffice-core (>= 1:3.6~) but 1:3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cjwatson>  libreoffice-core : Depends: libreoffice-common (> 1:3.6.0~rc2) but 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> But the amd64 daily build was from yesterday anyway, so doesn't suffer from 1026577
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-20
<twb> I don't know if you remember, but I was having problems with d-i getting my timezone wrong due to confusion between Australia/Melbourne and Australia/Victoria.
<twb> cjwatson: it turns out this was probably my fault, because my DHCP server is configured to tell clients they're in Australia/Melbourne.
<mpt> cjwatson, xnox thinks we shouldn't offer RAID 0 as an option, just 1, 5, 6, and 10. What do you think?
<cjwatson> Why?
<xnox> cjwatson: offer lvm instead
<xnox> subject to benchmarking
<cjwatson> The nearest equivalent to the status quo is to offer whatever the partman-lvm backend offers; I think we need a good reason not to do so.
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> As in, I think you already have enough on your plate without making more work for yourself :-)
<mpt> This suggestion prompted me to spend a couple of minutes talking about Postel's Law
<mpt> s/spend/waste/
<mpt> We'd still need to show RAID 0 as an option, in whatever GUI we come up with, if we're installing on an existing system that is already using RAID 0
<cjwatson> Yes.
<ogra_> hmm, ubiquity-dm startup seems to taker significantly longer since a few days
 * ogra_ sees a tty for quite a while befoe X comes up
<mpt> cjwatson, oh, and Keybuk wandered in and suggested that we add RAID 45.
 * mpt starts drafting the one-sentence description of RAID for the dialog
<cjwatson> I'm already concerned that this feature may not be ready in time, so I'm quite keen that we should take as much advantage of existing backend code as possible, and write as little new backend code as possible.
<mpt> sure
<cjwatson> Because it'll be a lot more fun for xnox if this lands in 12.10 :-)
<mpt> "RAID copies data automatically across multiple disks, so that your data is still available if a disk fails."
<mpt> "RAID copies data automatically across multiple disks, so that if a disk fails the data is still available."
<xnox> mpt: It is a category of disk drives that employ two or more drives in combination for fault tolerance and performance.
<xnox> too technical....
<mpt> And synergy. Fault tolerance, performance, and synergy.
<xnox> RAID is short for redundant array of independent (or inexpensive) disks.
<mpt> Copy-paste from Wikipedia isn't really what I was going for
<cjwatson> Perhaps "spreads" rather than "copies"?
<mpt> "Spreads" sounds to me like there's only one copy
<mpt> Spread butter across two bread slices instead of one, there's half as much on each
<xnox> it's a big mac, you either get twice the consumption speed of tasteless hamburgers, or if you drop half on the floor, still enough to eat a whole one....
<cjwatson> Mm
<xnox> RAID = the next best thing after LVM
<njin> hallo someone have notice of debian installer not detecting swap partition if encryption is selected ?
<xnox> ps. LVM also does RAID....
<cjwatson> Well, of course sometimes there is only half as much on each, although you probably don't want to get into that in a one-sentence description.
<mpt> Where "sometimes" = RAID 0, right?
<xnox> mpt: you are catching on ;-)
<mpt> The description would have a higher value of accuracy/brevity without RAID 0, that's for sure
<mpt> or accuracy/length, rather
<mpt> "RAID copies data automatically across multiple disks, for faster disk use and protection against disk failure. RAID is not a backup system."
<hippiehacker> Is there a suggested way to develop/test ubiquity-plugins? Is it possible to test outside of doing an actual install?
<hippiehacker> particularly oem-config plugins
<xnox> hippiehacker: virtualbox, pausing VM at the right point, taking a snapshot
<xnox> then 1) revert to snapshot 2) change 3) run / test 4) rinse & repeat 1-4
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5571 trunk/gui/gtk/ (stepPartCrypto.ui stepPartAsk.ui): New UI
<xnox> this is not pushed
 * xnox should use a different branch
<xnox> sorry for the noise
<hippiehacker> xnox: at what point to the plugins get loaded, and how would I go about changing them before the OOBE boot? (I've tried getting to vts to login, but ctr-alt-F1 doesn't seem to work in vbox)
<xnox> hippiehacker: good question.
<xnox> hippiehacker: you can shutdown / save when it's off. then modify the hard-disk image.
<xnox> or you could boot into init=/bin/bash =)
<xnox> i am not sure how oem-config works, I presume it auto-logs in, into oem-config user name and auto launches ubiquity..... but I might be completely wrong.
<hippiehacker> xnox: I think you are right
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1157 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog log-output.c):
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: log-output: Always install a no-op SIGCHLD handler, in case the
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: subsidiary process starts a daemon which does not fully disconnect its
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: standard file descriptors (LP: #1021293). See also the changelog for
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: 1.36ubuntu2.
<stgraber> sounds like we'll need at least one more ubiquity upload for the point release then? (to refresh the included sources)
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> God, that was a right nightmare to track down, though
<cjwatson> 2GB strace log plus playing connect-the-dots with file descriptors ...
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1158 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.91ubuntu2
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1153 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog log-output.c):
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: log-output: Always install a no-op SIGCHLD handler, in case the
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: subsidiary process starts a daemon which does not fully disconnect its
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: standard file descriptors (LP: #1021293).
<stgraber> aren't most installer bugs a nightmare to track down anyway? :) (though most don't require you going through a strace of the whole install)
<cjwatson> Not usually that bad
<cjwatson> The main problem was that it took ages because every test involved a big download
<cjwatson> Probably should've used a proxy but IME I spend just as long debugging proxy problems :)
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1154 precise-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.88ubuntu2.1
<ogra_> stgraber, i guess it was way worse when there were no VMs :)
<cjwatson> We managed somehow :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: you really need a faster internet connection :)
<cjwatson> Supposed to be getting FTTC soon
<stgraber> sounds like a potential huge difference in internet speed (and stability?)
<cjwatson> We'll see
<cjwatson> stgraber: Should we stack up another ubiquity upload right away, or do we have time for another round?
<stgraber> cjwatson: we should have time for another round. I'll make sure this one is fully tested by the time it reaches 7 days
<cjwatson> Cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-16
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm trying to wrap my head around the best way to deal with germinate/d-i-udebs clever hackery.  Extra-Include seems wrong, as it would fail your "Ability to demote a flavour" test, unless one perhaps employed some very clever regexes.  I'm tempted to add a linux-$flavor-udebs to add some complexity to the kernel and meta packaging to track this (though that doesn't negate the usefulness of d-i-udebs for the other deps it tracks, and the
<infinity> Alternately, I suppose I could cheat and make d-i-udebs depend on all kernel udebs matching ABI, even the ones that weren't included in the d-i images.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-17
<lawnchair> im trying to install ubuntu (12 or 13) and the installer crashes the same way for both versions: "console-setup-linux breaks console-setup" - has anyone ever seen this before?
<cjwatson> 12 and 13 aren't versions of Ubuntu - your choices are 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10
<cjwatson> Exactly which image (URL, preferably) are you installing?  Could I see the full log of the failure?
<lawnchair> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<lawnchair> i find it odd they both crash the same way
<lawnchair> i dont have the full log of the failure but i submitted a crash report
<lawnchair> i thought it might be a common failure, i guess not
<lawnchair> ill go through the installer again and let it crash... then ill grab the log
<cjwatson> console-setup-linux is a Debian thing; we've never merged it into Ubuntu
<cjwatson> (It's in the queue, just a fair amount of effort and not high-priority)
<cjwatson> So it's perplexing that you would be seeing it even mentioned at all in an Ubuntu installation
<cjwatson> Are you doing anything at all unusual with the installer?
<cjwatson> For example, writing the image to a USB stick using some special tool?
<lawnchair> yep
<lawnchair> i'm writing it to a usb stick w/ unetbootin
<lawnchair> so yeah, that's def. a common factor
<lawnchair> makes sense for that to be the issue
<cjwatson> Right.  I blame unetbootin.  You can just write Ubuntu images to USB sticks with dd
<lawnchair> ok cool. i'll do that.
<cjwatson> It doesn't need a special tool unless you want extra persistent storage on the USB stick, or a pretty UI
<lawnchair> nope, i don't need anything crazy
<lawnchair> cool, thanks for the direction
<lawnchair> much appreciated
<cjwatson> The amount of odd stuff unetbootin apparently does is depressing, though :(
<cjwatson> I wish we had more time to fix up usb-creator so that people wouldn't feel they needed it ...
<jkitchen> question: I need to create a system user during preseed prior to installing a package (to prevent the package from just willy-nilly adding its user with whatever uid it decides). is this possible?
<jkitchen> seems the d-i passwd/user-uid thing might be the way to go, but that's only one user, what if I need to make, say more than one?
<jkitchen> the puppet package installs a user. I need that user to *always* be the same uid, period. my preseed script installs puppet. therefore I need to have that uid exist during my preseed
<cjwatson> I would be inclined to write a preseed/early_command script that writes out an executable script in /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/; that script can then call "in-target adduser --system --uid FIXED USERNAME" or whatever it would be
<cjwatson> I am not aware of any specific facility for this (and passwd/user-uid isn't it, even for one system user), but the general facilities should work
<jkitchen> I actually just came up with a really horrible way to do it which should just work: create a package which does nothing but create the required user.
<jkitchen> and install that prior to installing puppet
<cjwatson> You can do that.  I would prefer the post-base-installer approach myself.
<jkitchen> yea
<jkitchen> can I have more than one preseed/early_command?
<cjwatson> Or, indeed, if you're installing puppet in preseed/late_command rather than pkgsel/include or whatever then you can just create the user first.
<jkitchen> also, since I can't seem to find the thing, where are the docs specifically for ubuntu installer? (the preseed file itself specifically would be great)
<jkitchen> I've been referring to d-i.alioth.debian.org, but I imagine there are some differences
<jkitchen> and "ubuntu installer" on google gives me all sorts of completely irrelevant pages heh
<cjwatson> No.  Think of preseeding as setting keys in a database, not as a script.  But of course preseed/early_command can contain more than one command.
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<jkitchen> cjwatson: <3
<jkitchen> I've been looking for that page for days.
<jkitchen> and yea, I figured not with regard to multiple early_commands, but had to check (in case there was like a preseed/early_command/0, 1, 2, etc)
<cjwatson> Nope.  But you can wget a script, chmod +x it, and execute it, if that's easier to manage
<jkitchen> not a bad idea. we shall see :)
<jkitchen> does that page you linked me to cover the available hooks (like the post-base-installer.d dir you mentioned) as well?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-18
<cjwatson> I think those may be regrettably missing.
<jkitchen> ok
<jkitchen> maybe I'll fire up another netconsole install and poke around :)
<jkitchen> thanks!
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/index.html covers them.
<jkitchen> perfect
<jkitchen> seriously googling for this stuff is nearly impossible :(
<cjwatson> The downside of popularity.  It used to be easier.
<jkitchen> hehe
<jkitchen> and there's no way to define hooks directly in the preseed file apparently?
<jkitchen> other than using an early_command to write them out that is
<jkitchen> hook/post-base-installer/1 string "foo"
<jkitchen> for instance
<jkitchen> (would be really cool if it could do that)
<cjwatson> Sadly not.  I've always kind of meant to get roudn to that
<cjwatson> *round
<jkitchen> is there a preferred place to submit feature requests? I'll go ahead and put one in
<jkitchen> not that I'm gonna wait for it to get done, but it might be helpful for folks in the future or such
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug I guess
<jkitchen> cool, thanks!
<cjwatson> Actually you might need to use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug?no-redirect to stop it sending you through ubuntu-bug or whatever
<cjwatson> (Which isn't going to be helpful in this case, although it often is)
<jkitchen> submitted. thanks!
<jkitchen> root@ns1:~# id puppet
<jkitchen> uid=600(puppet) gid=600(puppet) groups=600(puppet)
<jkitchen> cjwatson: thanks again, got it working
<cjwatson> jkitchen: excellent
<FourDollars> What grub's debug parameter should I use when I encounter some problem that it can not boot to the grub menu?
<FourDollars> But I can see grub menu after several cool boots.
<cjwatson> Simplest way is to use the --debug-image=all parameter to grub-install and try to capture the last screenful of output
<FourDollars> The issue is happening in GRUB instead of Linux kernel.
<FourDollars> I thought it is to put some command in /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<FourDollars> OK. I may understand.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Thanks a lot.
<FourDollars> I put 'set debug=all' in /boot/grub/grub.cfg . It should be the same.
<cjwatson> Not if it fails to even get to the point of reading grub.cfg
<cjwatson> But I guess you know best and don't need me then :-P
<FourDollars> So far it can read k
<FourDollars> So far it can read /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<FourDollars> So I can see the debug messages.
<FourDollars> Somehow it gets stuck before entering GRUB menu. :(
<KnorrieBorrie-HP> after new install on new Dell-Inspiron14z(pre-loaded-withwin8), installed from live-USB ubuntu13-64bit on space created next to win8 (using Gparted) install finished nicely, yet failed to boot, used boot-repair-live-media to repair, after reboot, showed Grub menu, loads windows correctly, but when trying to load Ubuntu from grub menu, just hangs showing blank purple screen see: paste.ubuntu.com/5883944/ Anybody got ideas?
<FourDollars> 'debug=all' is the most verbose parameter. Which is the second one?
<FourDollars> Or is there a list of debug parameters?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: from there you just have to find the debug category you're interested in and enable only that
<cjwatson> (or categories, separated by ,)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Is there any category list available?
<cjwatson> Only in the source I'm afraid
<FourDollars> :(
<cjwatson> But debug=all is for developers anyway ...
<cjwatson> So you're expected to accompany it with source-diving
<FourDollars> 'debug=all' shows too many messages and it is slow.
<cjwatson> However the last thing it outputs should give an idea of where it hangs
<cjwatson> I never actually read all of debug=all, it's just a way to get an approximation of how far it got
<FourDollars> I see.
<FourDollars> Is it possible to redirect the output to a serial console?
<FourDollars> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<cjwatson> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Serial-terminal
<FourDollars> Is it possible via USB?
<FourDollars> debug=usb ?
<FourDollars> No, it is not this way.
<FourDollars> The screen is cleared by the purple background, and then it halts. :(
<FourDollars> All debug messages are disappeared.
<FourDollars> Maybe I should try it by entering grub commands manually.
<stgraber> gah, seriously... those autopilot changes in ubiquity could have done with a tests/run before being pushed...
<stgraber> the files contained mixed spaces and tabs, a ton of unneeded imports, broken indent and a ton of whitespaces not to mention 20 or so blank lines at the end of the files...
<stgraber> I was hoping for a quick ubiquity upload, not having to fix all that mess...
<stgraber> yay, I've got a source package! now let's see if I can get that thing to build (I have a feeling that even if it does, it's going to blow up in autopkgtest when I upload, but oh well...)
<xnox> stgraber: fork. and upload. sorry about that.
<xnox> stgraber: yeah, i'm trying to stage the autopilot test run, it will blow up at the moment.
<xnox> stgraber: sorry, it's been a big piece of work i am hoping to land today..... =/
<stgraber> xnox: hmm, ok, well I fixed a bunch of the obvious issues in lp:ubiquity
<stgraber> xnox: and now running a build locally to see what else explodes. If that passes, do we have an easy way of turning off the bits we know will fail at test time?
<stgraber> so I can just upload from the branch instead of having to deal with branching and rebasing
<xnox> stgraber: debian/tests/control should not list "autopilot"
<stgraber> xnox: it doesn't at the moment
<xnox> right, than it shouldn't run =)
<stgraber> good, so let's hope the other existing tests will be happy then ;)
<stgraber> ah, apparently not, just got a FTBFS from sbuild...
<xnox> stgraber: push the branch, and I can run the adt test runner on my machine quickly to check.
<stgraber> xnox: lp:ubiquity is up to date (just haven't tagged for release)
<stgraber> my sbuild failure was network related... retrying
<xnox> stgraber: autopilot stuff is python2, yet the checkers are python3 =/ so whole autopilot/ should be ignored.
<stgraber> well, pyflakes seems to be happy at the moment, but yeah, if it's always going to be python2, it probably should be added to the ignore list
<xnox> and well, automatic update of d-i stuff needs running (unless you did that on your end) to pick up your updated grub-installer
<stgraber> I did that here
<stgraber> that's one of the reason why I want an ubiquity upload
<stgraber> xnox: looks like it built succesfuly! (didn't remember it taking so long to build...)
<stgraber> will do a quick spot check of the binaries and push to the archive
<xnox> ack.
<stgraber> and uploaded, will test that stuff tomorrow and then figure out how to get it into precise (that's quite a few packages to land in the right order...)
<xnox> ohhh it worked.
<stgraber> well, we'll see tomorrow if the images work too ;)
<xnox> stgraber: nah, I'm about autopilot tests in nested qemu =) so our autopkgtests performs ubuntu installs in qemu \o/ =)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-19
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I set debug=acpi,affs,ahci,appleload,arcdisk,ata,atkeyb,badram,bsd,btrfs,chain,cpio,cryptodisk,datetime,devalias,deviceiter,disk,diskfilter,dns,drivemap,efi,efidisk,efiemu,ehci,elf,exfat,expand,fat,fb,fixvideo,font,fs,geli,gpt,hostdisk,keystatus,linux,linuxefi,loader,luks,memdisk,mmap,modules,multiboot_loader,net,ohci,partition,pata,play,reiserfs,reiserfs_blocktype,reiserfs_tree,relocator,scsi,serial,tftp,uhci,usb,usb_keyboard,usbms,vid
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Sorry. The right link is https://plus.google.com/photos/111702816719386284707/albums/5902207227530964337/5902207421983692146?pid=5902207421983692146&oid=111702816719386284707 .
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Urgh.  I don't have time to track this down today - please file a bug with that photo attached and all the usual stuff (package versions, description of machine, description of what you were doing, etc.)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK. Never mind.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-14
<believer> i want to learn more about ubuntu
<believer> anybody here to help
<xnox> believer: #ubuntu would be a better reneric channel. This channel is about specifically ubuntu installer development and non-trivial troubleshooting.
<believer> how can i start
<believer> hello
<cjwatson> believer: xnox answered you
<cjwatson> xnox: Mind if I merge partman-base?
<cjwatson> I'm trudging my way through the parted 3 transition
<cjwatson> https://bugs.debian.org/754582, if anyone's interested
<xnox> cjwatson: go for it =)
<cjwatson> ta.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-16
<Alenicben> (23:57:25) electroale: Holaaa
<Alenicben> (23:57:39) electroale: tengo un problema
<Alenicben> (23:57:50) electroale: es con la instalacion de un juego
<Alenicben> (23:57:56) electroale: a que sala me dirijo
<Alenicben> (23:57:59) electroale: ????
<xnox> cjwatson: in ubiquity, ./debian/rules update fails because packages could not be authenticated.... howeer we do use --assume-yes (but not --allow-unauthenticated) my preference is to authenticate packages, and i'm not sure why it's failing. Given that it is supposedly using the trusted keyrings from /etc/apt/
<xnox> and the archive keys are present there.
<xnox> or maybe my machine is borked up somehow.
<cjwatson> xnox: works for me
<cjwatson> perhaps a proxy with wrong data or something
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-19
<sennett> hi there.  attempting to install ubuntu 14.04 (from liveUSB) on late 2013 macbook pro.  I resized a 30 gig partition (FAT I think) and booted from USB to install to this partition using ubiquity.  It's been running for around 20 mins now and not changed.
<sennett> http://imgur.com/0YN6soD
<sennett> screen-shot of current terminal and ubiquity window.  is this normal behaviour?
<sennett> (panel:2083): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_remove_accelerator: assertion 'GTK_IS_ACCEL_GROUP (accel_group)' failed
<sennett> ubiquity-dm: greeter exited with code 0
<sennett> nm-applet-Message: PID 1987 (we are 2105) sent signal 15, shutting down...
<sennett> (process:2086): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<sennett> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<sennett>       after 21 requests (21 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<sennett> (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<sennett> ubiquity-dm: set_locale
<sennett> ubiquity-dm: Exiting with code 0
<sennett> (panel:2083): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_remove_accelerator: assertion 'GTK_IS_ACCEL_GROUP (accel_group)' failed
<sennett> ubiquity-dm: greeter exited with code 0
<sennett> nm-applet-Message: PID 1987 (we are 2105) sent signal 15, shutting down...
<sennett> umm sorry about that.  I was sure I pasted the paste bin link here....
<sennett> http://pastebin.com/va0z3bNW
<sennett> posted here if you care about karma: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499845/ubiquity-appears-to-hang-installing-dual-boot-osx
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-18
<xnox> dmj_s76, i have not tested that in a VM yet with just a single nvme drive or multiple nvme drives. I would not want to rush it into yakkety & xenial this week. We can put it into yakkety, test image, sru into xenial and then at some point you will have xenial daily image to test & use
<xnox> we never stop producing xenial daily image, as it will eventually become 16.04.2
<dmj_s76> xnox: ok
<dmj_s76> was hoping to not force our nvme users to always manual partition
<dmj_s76> doesn't affect our installs, just is a fairly annoying thing for people to try to reinstall and then find out halfway through that the bootloader failed.
<dmj_s76> Relatedly, the daily iso has -proposed enabled, which in our experience can have some unfortunate side effects for average users (package manager breaking, updates which will likely never graduate, etc.)
<dmj_s76> Do understand the reluctance to push it without testing and so late.
<dmj_s76> xnox: My reports of mysterious "failing on boot, post successful install" on multiple nvme drives should be discounted...our machines that have multiple nvme ports don't boot in bios mode with nvme drives at all (firmware limitation).
<dmj_s76> So, it's fairly likely (though not tested for certainty) that multiple nvme works.
<xnox> dmj_s76, i'm pretty sure that most nvme users are not actually affected
<xnox> as most of nvme machines boot in uefi mode by default, and that works as far as i can test / tell.
<dmj_s76> xnox: That's true...with some exceptions.
<xnox> granted i did manual partitioning installation, using d-i on my laptop, as I wanted to keep windows and have full disk encryption.
<xnox> dmj_s76, it's hard to judge % of people affected. Still pretty bad even if one user/machine is affected. =)
<dmj_s76> All our laptops are uefi
<xnox> cause we are supposed to strike for the best
<xnox> dmj_s76, but you are booting in bios mode...
<xnox> which is affected
<dmj_s76> RAID card issues have kept some of our desktops bios
<dmj_s76> We probably hit a larger cross-section of potential configurations than most
<xnox> =)
<dmj_s76> Plus, we want every Ubuntu user to have a great first time experience.  Even if it's only 20% of those with nvme drives who boot in bios mode, not giving them a reason to think Ubuntu is hard to install is important
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-19
<mowthegrass> Any idea on why does installer look for updates at security.ubuntu.com when we specifically mention URL (local mirror) for installations
<cjwatson> There's a separate tunable for changing that.
<cjwatson> apt-setup/security_host (and apt-setup/security_path if you also need to change the path to something other than /ubuntu)
<xnox> i'm a bit stuck with preseed
<xnox> i'm trying to preseed partman-auto install, just a simple atomic one
<xnox> however there is existing install on disk, and somehow it's being reused/upgraded, instead of being reformatted =(
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-21
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20328959/ syslog of install stuck on mkfs for just over an hour
<CarlFK> wily install, same box that xenial install has a problem with grub
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1587889
<CarlFK> 11664 root      6456 S    log-output -t partman --pass-stdout mkfs.ext4 /dev/md126p1
<CarlFK>  # log-output -t partman --pass-stdout mkfs.ext4 /dev/md126p1
<CarlFK> /dev/md126p1 contains a ext4 file system
<CarlFK> Proceed anyway? (y,n)
<CarlFK> Um...  does that mean the installer is waiting for input?
<CarlFK> (this is from the installer busybox shell)
<CarlFK> bah, never mind all this.  just 2 boxes, I can do the disk bit manually
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-24
<pschulz01> Greetings, I am setting up a preseed file for a network install of ubuntu-server. Currently the instalation requires internet access as the installer tries to get packages from the '-updates' packages. Can I stop this? (eg.   with preseed "d-i mirror/deb/components") I would like to be able to set the install mirror to a http server with a loop mounted install iso, and get all of it's packages from there. Happy to RTFM, but which one :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-17
<v99> hi! im trying to make an unattended ubuntu installation
<v99> but i want to install default-jre by default
<v99> how can i add this package to the installer?
<v99> i google a lot this days
<v99> but i cant make a local repo after installing with dpkg-scanpackages
<v99> i try something like this
<v99> https://askubuntu.com/questions/853632/ubuntu-16-04-apt-get-update-fails-with-local-repository
<v99> in the post section
<v99> but no way
<CarlFK> v99: if you need to add a repo: https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usb_late/scripts/d-i/stretch/preseed.cfg#L293-L294
<CarlFK> if the package is in the standard repo https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usb_late/scripts/d-i/stretch/preseed.cfg#L314
<v99> but i need to add the deb to the usb
<v99> i havent internet access
<CarlFK> oh, no idea
<v99> dont worry i will install with dpkg
<v99> all the dependencies
<CarlFK> look into gdebi
<CarlFK> Usage: gdebi [options] filename
<CarlFK> it will install deps
<v99> i use ubuntu server and i havent gdebi
<CarlFK> install it ;)
<cjwatson> With 16.04 you don't need gdebi - "apt install /path/to/local.deb"
<cjwatson> FWIW
<CarlFK> oh neat
<v99> really?
<xnox> v99, also "apt build-dep ./" works from unpacked source package, and one does not need deb-src lines for it to work.
<cjwatson> Don't drown people in detail they don't need :)
<xnox> ;-)
<v99> uoooooo cjwatson really works
<v99> thanks everyones
<v99> i will spend one week to do this
<v99> im a newbie
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html#preseed-bootparms
<CarlFK> that doesn't say what happens if you pass a param that is also in the preseed file
<CarlFK> anyone know, and is there somewhere I can log an issue about that?
<CarlFK> it seems the file overrides boot, but I haven't really done a good test
<CarlFK> and really I would love to have boot override file, so if someone can make a syntax like foo/bar?=value  "don't ask, use my value!!!"
<cjwatson> Having boot parameters override parameters read from a preseed file isn't possible, because boot parameters have to be read first (they're processed considerably earlier).
<cjwatson> Probably best to use preseed/early_command to do conditional things.
<cjwatson> If you wanted to file a bug about making that more convenient, the correct place would be the "preseed" package in Debian.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: I was first thinking the docs should say "file overrides boot"
<cjwatson> (Though I'm not sure how; it would need to be an extension to the preseed file syntax to not set a value if it's already set.)
<CarlFK> I am using my dhcp server conf files to manage per-host settings, like "this box needs to install to sdb"
<cjwatson> Bugs in the manual would be on the "installation-guide" package in Debian.
<CarlFK> installation-guide - thanks
<cjwatson> Though you should check whether the most recent Debian version of the manual has the same issue, first.
<CarlFK> right now I  remove the line from preseed file, make it a default in dhcp conf, and then over ride for the odd box
<CarlFK> cjwatson: is there a web ui for reporting bugs?  or how do I use reportbug from my ubuntu box?
<CarlFK> or really, how do I report a bug :p
<CarlFK> I got to here and ... am lost: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=installation-guide
<cjwatson> CarlFK: https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<cjwatson> there is no web UI, use email
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-18
<v99> hi
<v99> morning
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-22
<CarlFK> I thought I had this working...
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu451.13/images//hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<CarlFK> I boot the first, it finds the 2nd, mounts it, the says "bla bla kernel mismatch "
<CarlFK> also http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/ which points to the same thing
<CarlFK> er, not that.. this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<CarlFK> been trying to find a set that works together
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-23
<CarlFK> 16.4 installer uses rdate Jul 23 15:05:15 anna[3845]: DEBUG: retrieving rdate-udeb 1:1.2-6
<CarlFK> Jul 23 15:05:19 clock-setup: rdate called using NTP server ntp.ubuntu.com.
<CarlFK> Jul 23 15:06:08 clock-setup: rdate: Not enough valid responses received in time
<CarlFK> carl@ndv:~$ rdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> rdate: Could not connect socket: Connection timed out
<xnox> that should not prevent installation, just autodetection of timezone / sync the clock, no?
<CarlFK> xnox:  I think so.  it pauses the installer for a while, then continues on
<CarlFK> Jul 23 15:06:08 clock-setup: rdate: adjust local clock by 0.104669 seconds
<CarlFK> No idea where it got that delta from
#ubuntu-installer 2018-07-16
<stealthadmin> Hello, I am trying to preseed an 18.04 ubuntu server installation. I have tried using a debian preseed file and passing the path of the file to the kernal on install. This preseed file has been validated by debian-installer and was previously used for a 14.04 instalation. We have also investigated using an answers.yaml file to seed the installation, but there is not much documentation on this method. Have there been breaking changes f
<CarlFK> answers.yaml?
<CarlFK> I would post the details of your problem  - like you don't even say you have a problem
<stealthadmin> I am unable to seed the installation. When booting the live iso, none of the preseeded values have been used.
<stealthadmin> From what I can tell, answers.yaml is another way to preseed subiquity. Although the only references I can find are here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390710 and here https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/blob/master/examples/answers.yaml
<CarlFK> unable to seed - how are you giving the file to the installer?
<CarlFK> I host it on a http server on my lan, and add a kernel append: url=hostname
<CarlFK> it sounds like the installer isn't aware of your file
<stealthadmin>  By passing the file path to the kernal as a parameter : file=/cdrom/preseed/mypreseed.seed
<CarlFK> try url=file://cdrom/...  or maybe  url=file:///cdrom...
<CarlFK> I think I have seen file= but I am not sure now
<stealthadmin> Ok let me give that a try. Is there somewhere in a log that would say it failed to find the file?
<CarlFK> for me, the installer errors and halts.  but I also have debug=5 or something that might cause that
<stealthadmin> I have been trying to follow this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs01.html#preseed-methods
<CarlFK> if you want to try to trace what I use.. which works, but is pretty convoluted...
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/scripts/mk_usb_installer.sh#L29
<CarlFK> the preseed files are way over here: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/tree/master/roles/tftp-server/files
<CarlFK> because they get used by both "mk usb install media" and "pxe boot the installer"
<CarlFK> the usb stick is made with that shell script, the pxe server is built with ansible - using the same files for both is ... convoluted
<stealthadmin> Is the debug level for the installer something I can also pass as a kernal parameter?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> loking ... it is in/around that script...
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/scripts/syslinux.cfg#L5
<CarlFK> APPEND --- debconf/priority=high auto=true netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60
<CarlFK> debconf/priority=high
<stealthadmin> Ok I think it might be a problem for how I am creating the iso. I will look over your script and keep playing with it. Thank you for the help.
<CarlFK> are you burning to CD or making a usb thumb drive?
<CarlFK> I 'hate' making CDs - so hard to make changes
<stealthadmin> Using a thumbdrive. Me too haha, CDs are the worst
<CarlFK> you might want to try that script - it tries to support Ubuntu too
<CarlFK> I waffle between ubuntu and debian - currently using debian because it is more tested, and I haveent taken the time to test ubuntu in  a while
#ubuntu-installer 2018-07-21
<CarlFK> installer-amd64 seems to be missing from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/
<CarlFK> it is in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful-updates/main/installer-amd64/
<cjwatson> That's simply because there haven't been any SRUs of debian-installer to bionic yet.
<cjwatson> Compare https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<CarlFK> cjwatson: got it.  thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2019-07-16
<jibel> does anyone know if anything changed recently in bionic that could explain this error https://people.canonical.com/~paride/priv/utahfail1.png ?
<jibel> udpkg not found
<jibel> cyphermox, ^ do you know?
<cyphermox> oh my
<cyphermox> no, not really. udpkg is pretty important ;)
<cyphermox> I can go look into the d-i images
#ubuntu-installer 2019-07-19
<tsimonq2> cyphermox, cjwatson: I'm building an ISO using live-build and I'm having trouble loading a preseed file by default. My question is twofold; how do I debug a preseed file, and how do I properly load a preseed file onto an ISO using live-build?
<tsimonq2> The base ISO I am using is Xubuntu 18.04.2.
<tsimonq2> This is for work; I need to get a deliverable out, but it's nice "icing on the cake" to have the installation process completely preseeded.
<tsimonq2> I'm not able to find documentation on either of my questions anywhere.
<tsimonq2> I'll continue to debug this, but if anyone has pointers, that would be great.
#ubuntu-installer 2019-07-20
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: debian-cd is what puts preseeds on the iso
<cyphermox> for debugging essentially I use DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 or something akin to that; see https://mraw.org/blog/2012/12/23/d-i_hacking_recipe_3/
<cyphermox> then looking at the logs it tells you what question is being aksed and then what response it gets from preseed
<cyphermox> for a fully automated install usually you also want "auto priority=critical"  to avoid the first language questions and move right on to following the preseed
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Thanks!
